# Interview with your MC



## J Anfinson (Feb 8, 2013)

I've seen this challenge on one forum or the other, I can't remember where but I liked it. It's a good way to get into your character's head. It goes like this:

Come up with 5 interview questions. The next poster has to answer the questions as if their MC is the one being interviewed. Then they come up with 5 different questions for the next poster.

So, if anyone is game here's the first 5 questions.

1. What motivates you to get out of bed each day?
2. Are you married, or have any love interests?
3. What is your worst fear?
4. What is your favorite memory?
5. What is your greatest weakness?


----------



## rachel1101 (Feb 9, 2013)

MC-Bree Arundi, 16 yr old girl
1. Very little outside of very aggressive attempts by my mother. I'd rather not go to bed at all.
2. I'm in love with a guy who can't make up his mind about what league he is in. He thinks pretty girls are bound to be more hassle than they are worth. In my case, I suspect he is actually right.
3. My worst fear is that I actually am the center of the universe, and my day of reckoning for my newfound freedom will catch up with me.
4. My favorite memory is when his face was so close that his baseball cap kept accidently bumping my forehead.
5. My greatest weakness is my own vanity. I miss so much of my own life obsessing about how it all appears rather than fully enjoying the happiness offered.

New questions

1. What's your earliest memory?
2. Who was your favorite family member as a child?
3. What makes you happiest?
4. What makes you angriest?
5. What was your first job?


----------



## AshenhartKrie (Feb 9, 2013)

I chose ONE of my thousands of characters, Diarmid, a 21 year old prince.  
Who happens to be in hiding. 
Yay for cliches!

1. What's your earliest memory?
My earliest memory, well, memories actually, are learning how to act in public. As a prince, it was - and still is - imperative that I knew exactly what to do, even as a young child. 
2. Who was your favorite family member as a child?
Definitely my mother. She would always tell me these amazing stories, and stood by me no matter what, but I guess all mothers do that. 
3. What makes you happiest?
There aren't many things that make me happy anymore, not after the Massacre. But I used to love listening to the birds trill outside my window, that always brought joy to my soul.
4. What makes you angriest?
The death of my entire family, the Usurper and his men. I have quite the list. 
5. What was your first job?
Does being the Crown Prince count as a job? If not my first real job would have to be as a hired sword, although my father was adamant about helping his people, and we would often assist them in the harvesting of crops. 


Why so cliched Diarmid?
He might _sound_ like a wonderful, well mannered and compassionate prince, but really all he cares about is killing the Usurper. 

Anyway, questions.

What is something about your past that you would change, given the chance?
Cats or Dogs?
Given the choice, would you betray someone important to you if it meant the fall of your enemy?
What was/is your single greatest achievement?
What is the one thing you regret? (kinda coincides with the first question, but meh)


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 9, 2013)

An interview with Sam Hemingway.

Interviewer: Good evening ladies and gentlemen, on the show today we have a special guest, you all know him, Mr. Sam Hemingway. Good morning, Sam. How are you?

Sam: I'm doing alright, I guess. Thank you for inviting me.

Interviewer: That's great. Now tell me, the first thing our listeners want to know is: what is something out of your past that you would change if you could?

Sam: You know, as much as we all might wish to change certain things, in the end all those things are what make us who we are today. So I'm gonna have to say, absolutely nothing.

Interviewer: Ah, a wise young man. We could all learn a thing or two from him. So I guess the next thing people want to know is: Which do you prefer, cats or dogs?

Sam: Definetly dogs. Not that I have anything against cats, but I just happen to own a dog. His name is Ernest. That's right, Ernest Hemingway. You might say I'm kind of a bookworm.

Interviewer: Unique for sure. Now, this next question may sound a little odd, but apparently people want to know. The question is: Would you betray someone important to you if it meant the fall of your enemy?

Sam: Wow. That is a little odd. But I guess my answer would be that I'd never do it intentionally. I mean, unless it was the only way to save the world.

Interviewer: It would sure suck to have to do that though. So tell me, what is your single greatest achievement?

Sam: At this point? Publishers Clearing House has sent me several letters telling me I may already be a winner. Nah, I'm kidding. Actually, I'd have to say getting hit by a car. Apparently it did something to my brain that allows me to hear the dead.
Interviewer: Believe it or not, we've had guests make stranger statements than that on the show...but at any rate we have time for one last question. Sam, what is your biggest regret?

Sam: Hmm...like I said, I don't believe in changing things, but I guess the one thing that bothers me the most is that I suck at talking to girls. My brain won't work right around them and I always end up saying something stupid.

Interviewer: We all have that problem, Sam. The less they wear, the dumber we get. Listen, that's all the time we have for today's show, but I'd like to have you back some time.

Sam: It was a pleasure.



Next up:
1. Do you believe in life after death?
2. Boxers or briefs?
3. Are you into sports? If so, what kind.
4. When was the last time you went on a date?
5. Do you have any special talents?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, I'll go with the original questions because my character, a man named Harry Locke, would refuse to answer the questions in the last post. He's from a work in progress which is a stubborn little thing.

1. What motivates you to get out of bed each day?

I'm motivated by the thought that if I stop in bed too many hours at a time, I'll seize up like a rusted meccano chap. Six hours is probably my limit, and even after that long my legs take a good hour or so before they're truly mine again. Other than that, I like to rise early to catch the postman, who visits between six-thirty and seven. Sometimes he provides me with the most conversation I'll get in a day.

2. Are you married, or have you any love interests?

I've been married since May 1978, which is a little shy of thirty-five years for those whose arithmetic isn't the strongest. My wife, Elisa May, known by those closest to her as May, resides in Greenacres, a residential care home full of wonderful, attentive staff and nurses. They look after her now Huntington's is advancing her deterioration. Though it might be Alzheimer's. Probably Huntington's, but my author hasn't decided for certain, yet. We have one daughter. There was a son, too, though he didn't make it beyond childhood. My wife can't remember him. At times she doesn't remember me, though the times she does still outnumber those she doesn't. I love her dearly. I visit her every day but still miss her. 

3. What is your worst fear?

That one day there'll be nobody left in my life I can talk to or call a friend or even an acquaintance. I can cope with loneliness, but true solitude frightens me. 

4. What is your favourite memory?

At the moment, Berlin, 1989. It was just after the wall came down. My wife and I took a train from Paris to Brussels, stopping at another German city I don't remember before reaching Berlin. We went to Potsdamer Platz, which was a ruin of weeds and graffiti and cracked concrete. Hitler's bunker was there somewhere. May's nose was red through the cold. We have a photograph of us there, though I can't remember who took it. There may be other favourite memories, though my author hasn't produced them yet.

5. What is your greatest weakness?

Moist ginger cake.


----------



## Circadian (Feb 10, 2013)

I chose 15 year old Wade Dunnan.

1. Do you believe in life after death?

If you'd asked me that a year ago, I probably would have said no.  But now...  I've seen some stuff you wouldn't believe, so I guess it's possible.  Can't rule anything out, now can I?

2. Boxers or briefs?

Seriously?  I'm not answering that.  I don't even think they've been invented yet, actually...

3. Are you into sports? If so, what kind.

Is horse riding a sport?  If so, then that's it.  If not...

4. When was the last time you went on a date?

Aw, geez.  Like, never.  There is this one girl, but I think she prefers the other guy and he isn't even human.

5. Do you have any special talents?

I'm a pretty good pickpocket.  I can steal just about anything.  If by special, you meant supernatural, sorry to disappoint you.

Next Questions:
1. What is your weirdest habit?
2. How would your closest friend describe you in one word?
3. If you could have anything in the world, what would it be?
4. If you had a time machine, what time would you visit?
5. If you wore a hat, would kind would it be?


----------



## Staff Deployment (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I want to ask some questions that go beyond the superficial, but I suppose I'll have to answer some first. On y va.

Eloise, age 18.

_What is your weirdest habit?_
Any time I need a knife or otherwise sharp material I find that one can double their output by snapping scissors in two. To be honest I can't imagine any reason these otherwise safety-oriented institutions would allow free reign on materials with such potential for destruction. Then again they've banned me from using scissors so maybe I'm the common denominator.

_How would your closest friend describe you in one word?_
Beautiful.
If he said anything else there'd be repercussions.

_If you could have anything in the world, what would it be?_
An assurance that my little sister will grow up to eclipse me. I only want her happiness.

_If you had a time machine, what time would you visit?_
One hour in the past. I'd make out with myself.

_If you wore a hat, would [sic] kind would it be?_
Wide-brimmed. The widest of brims available. Wide enough that I could shoplift crap with it and nobody would notice. Wide enough that the sun will never again see my face. Wide enough to obscure my identity so I can become whatever I want (a lizard, for instance).



Les prochaines questions:

Une: What age-range of partner would you be comfortable marrying?

Deux: Have you committed any felonies? Would you like to?

Trois: What posters hang up on your wall?

Quatre: Fashion or comfort? Looking good or feeling good? Why?

Cinq: If you hit the button, two things happen: First, you get one million dollars in cash. Second, someone in the world, someone you don't know (nor will ever know), instantly dies. Do you hit it? Why?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Feb 19, 2013)

This is an interview with Ireniuscz Krol. He's one of the characters in my work in progress provisionally titled, "Dzień Dobry, Harry Locke". Harry was interviewed earlier on this thread.

Unfortunately, Ireniuscz, otherwise known as Irek or Eric, has limited understanding of English.

The questions are those set by Staff Deployment:

1. What age-range of partner would you be comfortable marrying?

Przykro mi, ale ja już jestem szczęśliwie żonaty. Były przez dwadzieścia parę lat. Moja żona jest dwa lata młodszy ode mnie, byliśmy zakochani dzieciństwa.

2. Have you committed any felonies? Would you like to?

No wyjątkiem, kiedyś ukradł litra mleka pozostawione bez opieki na czyimś progu przez kilka dni. Sądziłem, rodzina byli na wakacjach. To były dni, że nie miał pieniędzy. Rzeczy są nieco bardziej komfortowe teraz.

3. What posters hang up on your wall?

Są plakaty na ścianach sypialni moich dzieci. Są one zespołami. Mój syn jest w heavy metalu, moja córka lubi tych zespołów chłopca. Mamy duży druk z Monet na ścianie kuchni, a inny w naszej sypialni, ale myślę, że to przez Matisse'a. I nie może być pewien, moja żona jest miłośnikiem sztuki w naszym domu.

4. Fashion or comfort? Looking good or feeling good? Why?

Gdy dojdziesz do pewnego wieku, a jestem pewien, że to inny wiek dla każdego, moda staje się coś zobaczyć na zdjęciach. Nie ma radości próbuje trzymać na młodości zawsze. Zbiorniki zmienić rozmiar i kształt, a najlepsze ubrania nie zawieszają się już dobrze w Twoich ramionach. Więc, myślę, że mogę powiedzieć, że jest bardziej istotne dla dobrego samopoczucia.

5. If you hit the button, two things happen: First, you get one million dollars in cash. Second, someone in the world, someone you don't know (nor will ever know), instantly dies. Do you hit it? Why? 

Oczywiście, że mnie uderzył przycisk. Czyż nie tak?


Irek asked me to say a translation will follow, as will his choice of questions. Unless, of course, anyone else can translate it.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 21, 2013)

I liked the idea of this, but since I couldn't translate it, decided to just answer the original five questions.
1. What motivates you to get out of bed each day?

On weekdays, mostly the idea of encouraging my class of children to adopt new ideas and learn new things is what gets me out of bed. There's nothing better to get you through the day than to see the look of realisation when they discover how something works. Or the excitement as they learn new facts about a topic they've discovered. And watching what could eventually be lifelong friendships flourish!

2. Are you married, or have any love interests?
I'm currently trying out a new way to find a love interest. Blind dating is the new way forward but I'm not there just yet.

3. What is your worst fear?
My worst fear is that one day I'll realise I've married and had children with a man who was never right for me. I'd hate to have to live unhappily or hurt my children. Due to this I'm very careful about my long term love interests and have up until a week or so ago just stuck to brief flings.

4. What is your favorite memory?
My favourite memory is of Jen's wedding. Me, Jen and Matt dancing around to our favourite songs, like being transported back to a time when it was just the three of us against the world and love, work and all the other problems of the world weren't important. Of course by this point in the day we'd had quite a few drinks and Matt had to save me from falling quite a few times.

5. What is your greatest weakness?
I have a big weakness for a vodka and lemonade and lime and for chocolate cake. Whether that's my greatest weakness I'm unsure. But it will definitely get you in my good books! And if you have enough vodka, I will tell you anything 


Questions
1. What was your childhood like? 
2. How did you meet the person closest to you?
3. What is your dream in life?
4.Where in the world would you love to visit? And why?
5. If you could have any super power, which one would it be? And what would you use it for?


----------



## seigfried007 (Feb 21, 2013)

As Pinocchio, the title character from this:
http://authonomy.com/books/35940/pinocchio/read-book/#chapter



1. What was your childhood like? 

(nervously glances around the floor, over his feet and wringing hands) I suppose it was more work. At first, I was very sad because nobody wanted me--my hooves didn't come out right--and the other, um, uh, children? didn't like me very much. But then someone bought me from the lab... and it was much worse than I thought it would be. 


2. How did you meet the person closest to you?

I am the person closest to me.


3. What is your dream in life?

To not be hungry anymore.


4.Where in the world would you love to visit? And why?

Someplace breezy, clean and full of orange trees... on a beach. I've never seen an orange tree or a beach, but I like water, and breezes and oranges... and I think I'd like sunshine. 


5. If you could have any super power, which one would it be? And what would you use it for?

I suppose I already have one. I... eat people's minds... Not like brains, like a zombie or anything, but like how they feel... and it kills people sometimes. I can also change how someone feels and what they remember.

But, if I could pick a power, I think I would just like to be normal... even if I was still ugly. Being normal would be super enough because... I'm always so hungry. 



Questions
1. What is your character's favorite season and why?
2. Does your character dream, and if so, about what?
3. How did your character lose his/her virginity (if he/she has)?
4. How would this character attempt to entertain a child?
5. What are the character's most and last favorite household obligations?


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 21, 2013)

I should be going to sleep but stayed up to finish watching the Magdalene Sisters and found it impossible not to watch the whole thing. So now I feel I may engage in my character a little more first.

1. What is your character's favorite season and why?
Autumn. The colours of the trees, the crisp piles of leaves that crunch when you walk (ideal for art projects with the class too) and the holidays. The thrill and mystery of Halloween and the smell of the air on Bonfire Night!

2. Does your character dream, and if so, about what?
I guess, I dream about all the things any other person does if they admit to it. There are those crazy dreams that make no sense at all and are difficult to recall. The dreams that are you reliving past memories which wake you up happy, sad or just plain regretful, especially those of people you loved. Then there are those of some other reality in which everything is perfect, and you don't want to wake up, as those ones could be real. Those could be your future.

3. How did your character lose his/her virginity (if he/she has)?
It depends who you ask. If you ask her high school best friend, he was a guy she met at a party, he was interesting and good looking but she wished it could have been different. However, this isn't true. Losing your virginity to your other best friend (and taking his) may seem like the happy ending in the movies. But really it was drunken and lovely but still not right for them. They'd always been a threesome, a couple would have ruined that. So after the party it was swept under the carpet and forgotten about. Except in my dreams occasionally, of course.

4. How would this character attempt to entertain a child?
I guess this would depend on the age of a child. Small toddlers are generally more prone to silly talk and rough play and toys or just generally making a mess with paint or baking. Older children can be more difficult, you'd have to engage them, work out what they would be interested in first.

5. What are the character's most and last favorite household obligations?
Washing dishes is definitely my least favourite household obligation! A sink full of dirty dishes is one of the most off putting sights. However, my favourite is cooking which leads to dirty pots and pans. It seems I can't win, maybe I need a man who loves to wash dishes 


Questions
1. What did your character want to be as a child?
2. What was your character afraid of as a child?
3. Does your character have pets?
4. Who is your character's hero?
5.Did your character ever have any near death/life changing experiences?

I'm actually loving this thread. It's bringing my character to life much more than I imagined. And now the word character just looks wrong so I feel it may be time for bed


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 21, 2013)

Bilston Blue said:


> This is an interview with Ireniuscz Krol. He's one of the characters in my work in progress provisionally titled, "Dzień Dobry, Harry Locke". Harry was interviewed earlier on this thread.
> 
> Unfortunately, Ireniuscz, otherwise known as Irek or Eric, has limited understanding of English.
> 
> ...



Probably not real accurate, it's Microsoft Bing translated.


----------



## seigfried007 (Feb 25, 2013)

What the heck, I'll do Pinocchio again to keep the ball rolling (I've got lots of other characters, but he's still an enigma and in a WIP)


Questions
1. What did your character want to be as a child?

On top. 


2. What was your character afraid of as a child?

Rape, starvation and cancer 'surgery'. 


3. Does your character have pets?

No. (I am a pet, he says with a shrug and glowering off to the side.)


4. Who is your character's hero?

The Pinocchio before me, I guess. He was a good dancer. I never ate him. 


5.Did your character ever have any near death/life changing experiences?

You mean, like when when Gerald died and I had to run into the Rockies, alone, with nothing and live for weeks? Or like when that bitch Elena sold me out to the lab, and they stuck thousands of needles in me and starved me and cut parts off to see if they grew back? Or like having to run for years in the alleys, sucking dick and killing people, hoping that the lab doesn't find me again? I'm always hungry. I'm always starving. I'm always close to death.  



Questions
1. Describe your worst and best romantic entanglements. 
2. What is your neighborhood like?
3. Career goals?
4. What is paradise for you?
5. Favorite book and movie?


----------



## WechtleinUns (Mar 1, 2013)

Name: Garru Sei Machai

Answers:

1. (laughs), I don't know! It's hard to pick just one, when there have been so many. I have had many lovers.
2. The old lands... where I grew up, were...somewhat desolate, I suppose. But I have not been home in many years. (a beat) I am not sure if I would go back.
3. (She simply smiles)
4. Vietnam in the second era was, quite magical, I must say. Some of my best days, I had spent fishing with the chunyon konn, in the bays by the sea.
5. Fifty shades of gray was...amusing, I admit. But nothing compares to Genjii, I'm afraid. The lady Murasaki and I would play Go in the Sabayon temple for hours. Just chatting about things. Although, I regret talking her out of that final chapter! (laughs)

Questions For Next Character:

1. Have you ever killed someone?
2. What is your proudest achievement?
3. Do you know any religious men?
4. Are you god-fearing?
5. rlogin or ssh? twisted


----------



## Angelwing (Mar 2, 2013)

[In the words of Sergeant Grigori Zastarov, Section leader of Angelwing 3, Solean Naval Infantry Force Recon (set in the future)]

1. Have you ever killed someone?

Yes, on mission, in defense of my team members. 


2. What is your proudest achievement?

Leading my team in what was essentially a three mile sprint to the extraction point after our cover was blown, with at least a Comany of hostiles shooting at us practically the whole time. 


3. Do you know any religious men?

Yes, I myself, and most fellow members of Angelwing have religious beliefs. 


4. Are you god-fearing?

I don't really understand God so well-I know humans have believed in God for many centuries, however I don't say there is or isn't Christian God. 


5. rlogin or ssh? ()

I am sorry, I don't really understand this question. 


Quesions for your character: 

1. Where do you come from? 
2. What kind of music do you enjoy? 
3. Do you drink? 
4. If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? 
5. What is/was your favorite school subject?


----------



## Staff Deployment (Mar 2, 2013)

I shall use WeichtleinUns' questions, because four out Angelwing's five questions can't be answered coherently for this character, sorry . Bad luck. I'll post some questions too, but feel free to ignore them (though I suggest you look at them first).

Michail, age 20.

_Have you ever killed someone?_
Yes. Many. Lost count.

_What is your proudest achievement?_
Made a friend.

_Do you know any religious men?_
Most are dead.

_Are you god fearing?_
God feeds on fear. I don't fear god because that would be bad.

_Rlogin or ssh?_
Ssh. Be quiet. Ssssshh.



*Questions for Next Character:*

1. Could you maintain a relationship without sex?
2. How often do you work out?
3. What interests or hobbies do you let others see, and which do you keep secret?
4. Do you support prohibition?
5. Under what circumstances would you be willing to kill someone?


----------



## WechtleinUns (Mar 2, 2013)

Staff deployment, I like Michail's answer to my question #5! Also, Angelwing, you character seems to be very intense. I'm intrigued by the fact that he isn't human(or at least, doesn't appear to be). His name, Grigori Zastarov sounds pretty neat, as well!

Name: Garru Sei Machai

1. I have maintained many relationships without sex. Not many romantic ones, however! (haha)
2. A lot, actually. Have to maintain my figure.
3. at the moment, the public sees me as one of the world's top professional Go players. I hope I can represent next week in this year's Meijin title match.
4. I have lived through prohibition. (winks.)
5. (Her demeanor changes) You ask that question very lightly. Perhaps I should kill you, with that question being my answer?

(At this point. Miss Machai gets up and leaves the interview room. I apologize, but she has asked me to think of some questions for her.)

Sorry about that. Machai has a bit of a quirky personality.

Questions for the next character:

(Angelwing, I'm just going to copy your questions, because they didn't get answered, but they deserve to be!)

1. Where do you come from? 
2. What kind of music do you enjoy? 
3. Do you drink? 
4. If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? 
5. What is/was your favorite school subject?


----------



## Angelwing (Mar 2, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> Also, Angelwing, you character seems to be very intense. I'm intrigued by the fact that he isn't human(or at least, doesn't appear to be). His name, Grigori Zastarov sounds pretty neat, as well!



Lol I assure you he is human as human can be. I hadn't really thought of him as intense, but if you say so, then cool  

It could be because on the mentioned mission, he lost 4 out of the 10 men in his section. One of them in particular was his second in command, a Sergeant Jonathan Kyd. Kyd was a very close friend as well, and being that Zastarov doesn't/didn't really have a family, Kyd's family pretty much considered Grigori as one of their own family members. This really affected him. 



> (Angelwing, I'm just going to copy your questions, because they didn't get answered, but they deserve to be!)
> 
> 1. Where do you come from?
> 2. What kind of music do you enjoy?
> ...



Thank you for reporting these.


----------



## Circadian (Mar 4, 2013)

This is an interview with Dell, the computer from my middle-grade fantasy series, _Reyna Key and the Hollow Earth._

1. Where do you come from? 

I come from a program invented by Remana Enterprises within the Hollow Earth.  I am evolving.

2. What kind of music do you enjoy? 

I have listened to many songs on a Surface website known as "Youtube."  I think I like classical.  It is...nice.

3. Do you drink? 

No.  I am unable to ingest solid or liquid substances.  It would serve no purpose.  Except to ruin my hard drive.

4. If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? 

I am 52 hours, 14 minutes, and 2 seconds old.

5. What is/was your favorite school subject?

I did not go to school.  But I have learned many things in the time I have lived.  I think my favorite was when Reyna taught me to be self-aware.  It is a good feeling.


Next batch of questions:

1. Where do you like to hang out?
2. What is your least favorite thing in the world?
3. Any overwhelming obsessions?
4. Is the glass half-full or half-empty?
5. Do you prefer summer of winter?


----------



## Angelwing (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll answer these from the POV of a different character-Jack Thompson, the son of the President of our solar system in the future (William Thompson). He, like Zastarov, is a member of the Naval Infantry, however Jack is just a regular soldier, while Zastarov is in the special forces branch. This will be after his engagements on Theta. 

1. Where do you like to hang out?

Well, I haven't had a lot of time to just hang out-I finished a rather exhausting training circuit at all of our Warfare and Training Centers, got promoted to Staff Sergeant, and before I know it-this whole Theta business just blows up. My unit got sent to Theta. From there, well...

2. What is your least favorite thing in the world?

*here, Jack Thompson becomes emotional* 
Remembering the fighting...just the fighting, everywhere the constant gunfire, shouting...and afterwards-the, the loss...the fear! 

3. Any overwhelming obsessions?

What I said above.

4. Is the glass half-full or half-empty?

I'm not really sure, sorry. 

5. Do you prefer summer of winter?

It used to be winter. Now...summer. It's more positive.


EDIT: Ok here's some questions: 

1. Do you have many magazines? 
2. Do you write, by chance (thought this would be a nice meta-fictitious question) 
3. What do you think of people signing up to go to Mars? 
4. Have you dissected an animal before? 
5. Have you shot an animal before?


----------



## MisterTribute (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello, Jack Thompson. This is Zuther Lante, the MC in this user's story. I'm a blacksmith, and . . . I think that's pretty much everything about me.




> 1. Do you have many magazines?


Magazines? I'm sorry, I haven't heard of such a thing. Is that a sword? Or an engineered animal?



> 2. Do you write, by chance (thought this would be a nice meta-fictitious question)


I write . . . hmm, what do I write? Or do I even write? I used to write something from school, but I forgot about it with all this killing thing.



> 3. What do you think of people signing up to go to Mars?


Where's Mars? Is that another nation? I only know of two nations. . . . Oh, wait, wait, I thought Mars was the name of someone's dog? Or so I thought of it as a dog. I think it's engineered or something, with all these technologies that are sprouting.



> 4. Have you dissected an animal before?


Ugh, did you just ask me that? Just kidding, a little bit too over-reacting. Dissecting, hmm. . . . No, I haven't. Only humans. . . . Also kidding. Don't take it seriously. But _many_ people want me dissected . . . I think. Not sure.



> 5. Have you shot an animal before?


I haven't, sorry. I don't know how to use long-distance weapons. I have only stabbed some. Knife is my primary weapon.

Interview's done. Now it's my turn to give out some questions.

1. Do you use any weapons? If so, what weapons? (And if knife, we should _really_ be friends. I _love_ knives.)

2. How many friends do you have? (I have four. Sorry for telling things about my self, I just didn't want this to be a one-sided interview.)

3. Do you have a pet? (I don't.)

4. Have you killed a person? (It's immoral, but I have, for the sake of my survival.)

5. Are you a fugitive? (I am. Reason stated in fourth question.)


----------



## Angelwing (Apr 20, 2013)

Well yes, I do use some weapons. I've shot the Fedorov-Andrich Armories FA-68A1 Standard Rifle and Slater MilGrade Mark 19 rifle before, however I use both MilGrade's Mark 18 Battle Rifle and M5 Standard Pistol. However I do keep a decent blade with me. 

I have a few close friends. 

No, I don't have a pet-it's against regulations! 

Well yes, I have killed...more than one person. 

Definitely not! They wouldn't let me in the Naval Infantry then!


----------



## TheYellowMustang (May 26, 2013)

I think I have to use Circadian's questions for this interview to be interesting. My MC doesn't do much dissecting (unfortunately). 

Sebastian O'Mara, 18, self-proclaimed asshole and currently haunted by a ghosts and hunted by a witch. 

*1. Where do you like to hang out?
*Hang out? I don't _hang out_. But if you mean where do I like to spend my free time, then I'd say a bed. Any bed. Well, that, or sipping a smooth scotch with something firm and cute whispering into my ear. 

*2. What is your least favorite thing in the world?
*Bon Iver. Ed Sheeran. People who use the word "dude". People who wear beanies. Grey eyes, but don't ask why. People who smoke when they don't have the class to pull it off. The smell of smoke on clothes, when it's not mixed with Chanel nr. 5. The feel of fake tits. 

*3. Any overwhelming obsessions?
*Lee Fields & The Expressions. Scotch. Freckled noses. Perfume on a girl's collarbones. Firm butts in leather pants. Old soul music. Any music, really. Woody Allen. Tarantino. My Mustang. Social politics. 

*4. Is the glass half-full or half-empty?
*It's so full the table is wet and it's dripping down on the floor. If you ask me again in a week, it's dried up and empty.

*5. Do you prefer summer of winter?
*Both. I prefer my girls pale and creamy, not tan and wrinkled, but winter demands more layers. Can I say spring?


Next questions:
1. What are you doing 10 years from now?
2. When are you at your happiest?
3. What's your biggest accomplishment?
4. If you had to write a book, what would you write about?
5. What's the first thing you do when you wake up in the morning?


----------



## Angelwing (May 28, 2013)

From Jack Thompson, a soldier in the Thetan War of 2153 on the planet Theta IV. This will be from maybe just a couple of weeks after the war. 

1. What are you doing 10 years from now?

I doubt it'd take me that long to get married, have a kid or two, find something to do, and forget all about the war. But I know I'll never forget. Some time, maybe multiple times in ten years, I will come back to Theta and remember my men. 

2. When are you at your happiest?

Right now...right now I'm just happy that the war is over, and everyone's safe back home on Earth. 

3. What's your biggest accomplishment?

I don't know if it's necessarily an "accomplishment," but I'd say surviving the beginning phases of the war. The Guards I was serving as a regular Naval Infantry liaison to, compared to the New Byzantine Legionaries, were ill-equipped; many were killed, and defeat wasn't unrealistic. On more than one occasion before the rest of the Naval Infantry regulars came, I could have been killed just as easily as thousands of Guards, but I survived and am talking to you now.  

4. If you had to write a book, what would you write about?

Probably just what I was talking about-my experiences in the Thetan War. 

5. What's the first thing you do when you wake up in the morning?

Well during the war: locate my men-it's nice to know where they are. Now though, I wake up and realize: there is no objective, really. No imminent attacks, no attacks we must make...it's odd, really. 


Questions for you: 

1. If YOU had to write a book, what would it be on? 
2. Are you alcoholic? 
3. Do you hunt? 
4. If someone showed a gun to you, would you be perturbed by it or be interested in it/think it's cool? 
5. What's some academic topic that's of interest to you?


----------



## J Anfinson (May 29, 2013)

I'll be interiviewing an old friend of mine who has seen some big changes, Jack Potter. I still don't know everything about him either, so lets see what I can learn.


1. If YOU had to write a book, what would it be on? 

It would be about how to keep from going insane as life treats you like a punching bag. Seriously, I don't know why
everything always has to go wrong, but it does.

2. Are you alcoholic? 

No, but some days it's a chore to keep from taking the plunge.

3. Do you hunt? 

Not these days, but back in the day I'd go camping with my old man and we'd hunt and fish for food. It was great.
I miss those days.

4. If someone showed a gun to you, would you be perturbed by it or be interested in it/think it's cool? 

That depends. If it's someone I know and trust and they want me to go shooting with them, then I'd have a blast
throwing lead down range. Now if it was someone I met in a dark alley and they pointed the business end at me,
I'd be handing over my wallet.

5. What's some academic topic that's of interest to you? 

Time travel. It seems like for everything we don't yet know about the world, there might still be the possibility
of it, or maybe something within those lines.

Next questions:
1. Would you rather spend one day high above the earth on a small platform, or deep underground with only a 
candle?

2. Do you take medication?

3. If given the choice for a vacation, would you choose to go to a major city or to a wilderness setting?

4. What is the one thing that is unique about yourself?

5. What is your source of income?


----------



## Dave Watson (May 31, 2013)

1. _Would you rather spend one day high above the earth on a small platform, or deep underground with only a 
candle?_
Definitely the platform. I'm claustraphobic and afraid of the dark.

2. _Do you take medication?_
I had a pretty serious heroin probem for a while. It helped me cope with... me.

_3. If given the choice for a vacation, would you choose to go to a major city or to a wilderness setting?_
The wilderness. It's better if I stay away from places where there are lots of people. 

_4. What is the one thing that is unique about yourself?_
I could well be the only person in the world who's attempted suicide dozens of times and sustained fatal injuries as a result, but survived. Dammit. 

_5. What is your source of income?_
I still get regular cheques from songwriting royalties, even though I retired from the music business after my 2 fellow band members were crushed to death by a lighting rig in a freak accident during our last concert.  


Next questions! 

1 - Would you rather walk in the rain, or feel no pain?
2 - What was the defining moment of your life?
3 - What were you like as a child?
4 - Any major influences?
5 - You're stranded on a desert island. You're allowed one book, one CD and one movie. What are they?


----------



## Morkonan (Jun 3, 2013)

Dave Watson said:


> Next questions!
> 
> 1 - Would you rather walk in the rain, or feel no pain?



I'd rather walk in the rain. If I couldn't feel pain, I wouldn't know I was alive. (_Yay for the troubled protagonist!_)



> 2 - What was the defining moment of your life?



The moment when I buried my son and realized that I too would end up dying in someone else's war.



> 3 - What were you like as a child?



Happy, I guess. I don't really think much about it. I was a farmer, just like my father. So, I suppose I was much like my own son when I was growing up. I chased the chickens, banged on my mother's pots and put mud in my sister's shoes, just like any other kid.



> 4 - Any major influences?



The land. A golden glint of Summer teasing a full field waiting for harvest. The stillness just before dusk when the heat of the day has faded and you stand on your own land after a good day's work. My wife's face and the laughter of my son. Influences? Sure, lots of them. But, not many of them are people.



> 5 - You're stranded on a desert island. You're allowed one book, one CD and one movie. What are they?



If you can strand me on an island and give me these arcane things of which you speak, can you give me back my wife and child? If not, you're meaningless to me.



My questions:

1) Tell me about your parents.

2) What sort of work do you do?

3) What do you hate?

4) Why are you really doing whatever it is that you are doing in this story?

5) When you look at yourself in a mirror, what do you see?


----------



## tabasco5 (Jun 3, 2013)

Cash, my main character in a Western...

1) Tell me about your parents.  My pa worked the farm started by his pa in Alabama. He then fought and died for the Confederate States of America in the War for Southern Independence.  I was looking right at him when the bullet shattered his face.  Ma was a typical farm wife and mother.  She raised me and all my siblings right.  She died of a broken heart shortly after pa died.  Her heart wasn't broke over the death of my pa as one might think, but for the death of her country.

2) What sort of work do you do?  I guess you could say I'm a gambler by trade--that is how I make most of my income anyways.  My skill in gambling allows me to work and roam as I please.  Besides that, though, I hire on where I can as I roam the free lands.  I can do anything with my hands.

3) What do you hate?  Dishonesty, ignorance, and cowardice.

4) Why are you really doing whatever it is that you are doing?  I got framed for murder by a powerful man and his gang.  I was fine with just dropping the matter and riding away after I was sprung from jail, but other people and matters of principle pulled me into fighting the war.  You know what I mean--you've read Westerns.  I have to stand for principles or nobody would want to ready my story.

5) When you look at yourself in a mirror, what do you see? A man satisfied in his middle age, but approaching death.  I'm battling a couple of health problems and they show in my face.  It is still a nice face if I can say so.  I like my beard.  I could lose some weight, but my bone structure won't allow it.  Ma always said I was big boned.  Like Oscar, our mule.



Questions:

1. What is your dream job?  

2. What is your greatest talent?

3. What is your philosophy of money?

4. What is the most horrifying experience you have ever been through?

5. What is your favorite hand tool?


----------



## Circadian (Jun 4, 2013)

_*Ssrenthir, a primary antagonist in my story*_

_1. What is your dream job?_
 I suppose I'm living it if you could call it that.  If I had any other career, I would be a priest of the coming Transition in order to ensure my people's readiness for what is to come and I would serve whoever else was Lord instead of me.  But I feel I can make the most difference doing what I am currently.
_
2. What is your greatest talent?_
Hmmm...  Well, I am, at risk of boasting, an excellent ship's pilot.  The _Torelin_, a city ship and you'd be surprised how hard those monstrosities are to handle.
_
3. What is your philosophy of money?_
 Money's never really been a problem for me.  One of the perks of being a planetary leader.  Mostly, people donate to the various research facilities in preparation for the Transition.
_
4. What is the most horrifying experience you have ever been through?_
 When I lost my planet.  Nothing can ever prepare you for the sight of your home, the place of the temples and the promise of the Transition and history of your people, all of it, to break apart before your eyes.  I can still hear the guards ordering the mass evacuation. [Author speaking: This question cannot be answered fully and completely as the truly most horrifying thing to happen to him hasn't happened yet.]
_
5. What is your favorite hand tool?_
 My teleporter definitely [haven't decided on a name for it yet].  It makes travel between universes much easier and I no longer need a ship to do it.


Next Questions:
1. What is the most amazing thing you've ever seen?
2. Is there anything you regret and if so, what?
3. What do you fear most?
4. Would you consider yourself an introvert or an extrovert?
5. How would you describe your childhood?


----------



## Angelwing (Jun 25, 2013)

1. What is the most amazing thing you've ever seen?


I'll have to get back to you on this one. I'm unsure. 


2. Is there anything you regret and if so, what?


I feel like...I am responsible-for my friend Jon's death...


3. What do you fear most?


I don't know right now. 


4. Would you consider yourself an introvert or an extrovert?


Introvert mostly. 


5. How would you describe your childhood?


Troubled. In short, I was born to Vasily and Elena Zastarov in Volchansk. While I was young, up it was relatively peaceful, though there were some hostilities. They increased as I grew up, and while young, my parents died, so I stayed with my Grandma. Schools were closed or destroyed, leaving me with some junior high education. I became a mountain man of sorts, to escape problems. My Grandma died, and so I joined the Russian military on Earth before the Solar System's military. 




1. What is your name? 
2. What is your quest? 
3. What is your favorite color? 
4. What is the capital of Syria?
5. What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow? 


Not a striking bit of originality, I know, but I must now enter into my midnight slumber.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Jun 26, 2013)

Apologies. I don't mean to break rules, but only three of the questions in the prior post were actually pertaining to my character. I've dropped the two unrelated questions and answered two from the preceding set instead.

--

_1. What is your name?
_Alistair Morse. I'm quite fond of that, actually. It may seem strange to say, but I've always preferred names with more than two syllables. I haven't the foggiest why.

_2. What is your quest?_
Odd-sounding question. I've never thought of any of my endeavors as quests, but since you asked it in such a way, I feel obliged to answer in kind. I once planned to invent something. New technology, that's the currency of mind in the Cities these days, and I was wealthy with ideas. Sadly, the place has become something of a cesspool of late, and I'll admit, I wasn't doing too well with my designs. 

So I left, at which point my 'quest' became to make my fortune on the outskirts of society, presenting to their technologically inept peoples new and glorious innovation. Of course, that also fell through. As it turns out, people with no concept of direction also have very little regard for progress. 

Now I... well, I suppose I don't really know, do I? I guess I could say that my goal is freedom and application, because it's good to be useful after so much time withering away in hopeful indolence. Still, I pine for something greater. Perhaps when Brist lets Iselle show me what I'm really here for I'll feel a bit less useless. We'll see.

_3. What is your favorite color?
_Sad that there's no story to this one. Brown, simply. Muted brown. Perhaps that's because its the color they fly in the Cities, or perhaps I just find it aesthetically pleasing. Again, I couldn't say.

_4. What is the most horrifying experience you've ever been through?
_Well, that's a sad question. I'm afraid I haven't lived a very story-enriched life, so I've seen very few horrors. Still, the affects of the slough are rather terrifying. I remember getting lost in a medical complex while looking for my employer a good while back. To my great dismay, I took a wrong turn and ended up outside an operation theater of sorts. Inside a group of surgeons was operating on a slough victim, cutting away the dead, sagging tissue.

Truly, the person on the operation table was no longer human. It was the most horrific sight I have beheld to this day. I do not wish to continue on the subject.

_5. What is your favorite hand tool?
_Hah! Funny you should ask that now. A month ago I would perhaps have said that I enjoy the versatility of pneumatic rotary tools, but since I've joined this caravan? Well, very few of the tools are automatic, but there are too many marvels among them for me to choose just one. 

Out of all of them, I think I most enjoy what I call the _de-threading augur, _a tool that you can set into the impression around a stuck bolt's end and drill into the metal, stripping the bolt and removing it. The threaded hole stays intact. Very useful for taking things apart.

--

Let's see if we can't find some decent food for thought for the next MC to wander onto this thread...
1. What is your name? Do you have any nicknames?
2. Where are you presently and why are you there?
3. If you could change one thing about your current situation, what would it be?
4. What scares you the most?
5. What do you want more than anything?
_Bonus: You are trapped in a box under water made of double-reinforced glass. Tiny holes have been drilled into the walls and water is trickling in, slowly filling the box. What do you do?_


----------



## Circadian (Jun 26, 2013)

1. What is your name? Do you have any nicknames?

Ssrenthir.  No, I do not have any nicknames, but titles include Lord and Reverence.

 2. Where are you presently and why are you there?

I am currently on board the _Torelin_ in orbit around Earth, Universe 348-B.  My people and I have just lost our home and we have nowhere else to go.  Don't worry, this isn't your universe so you won't be affected by our presence here.

 3. If you could change one thing about your current situation, what would it be?

If I could make just a single adjustment to the timestream, we need not be here at all, but rules are rules.  Interfering with my own timeline would have even greater consequences.  Besides, I know now that our recent hardships have been a test of faith and worthiness.  One that we will not fail.

4. What scares you the most?

Failing.  My people trust me.  Not just with their lives and safety, but with the future of our race, with the Transition.  If I fail them...  I'd rather not even contemplate it.

 5. What do you want more than anything?

I wish to still be around during the Transition.  I know that is not likely as the chances are it won't happen for hundreds, maybe thousands of years.  But things are slowly escalating and that time may not be as far off as we'd thought.

_Bonus: You are trapped in a box under water made of double-reinforced glass. Tiny holes have been drilled into the walls and water is trickling in, slowly filling the box. What do you do?_ 

Pray.


Next Questions:

1. What do you do for a living?
2. What do you wish you were doing?
3. What do you hope to accomplish?
4. Who's your closest friend?
5. What type of environment are you in right now?


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 1, 2013)

*What do you do for a living?*

Bakery.

*What do you wish you were doing?*

Not a bakery. Nobody solicits my services. I rarely bake these days.

*What do you hope to accomplish?*

Your questions have taken on a work-oriented direction, have they not? I have sparse aspirations.

*Who's your closest friend?*

Girlfriend. Sweet, but crazy. Very clingy.

*What type of environment are you in right now?*

I am deep within a pitch-black cavern. While traces of human interaction still exist in tool-marks carved into the stone and the remnants of drooping stalagmites smashed onto the floor, the area reeks of abandonment and untouched potential. Cold, damp, and crushingly dark.

---


You can have any name you want. Pick one.
What does your home look like?
Define your immediate family.
What's your favourite animal?
If you had to defeat your favourite animal in gladiatorial combat, what melee weapon and strategy would you use?


----------



## Bradley (Jul 1, 2013)

Q: You can have name you want. Pick one.
Bradley: The Beatles.

Q: What does your home look like?
B: I don't have a home.

Q: Describe your immediate family?
B: I have two kids.  My grandmother is very ill, and grandpa is having a time fending for himself.  Probably true of most men.  A much smarter younger sister.  A mom, and a dad.

Q: What's your favourite animal?
B: Baby hippo.

Q: If you had to defeat your favourite animal in gladiatorial combat, what melee weapon and strategy would you use?
B: I'd hardly call that a defeat.



Five For You To Try

Q: Any sport, any position.  Why?
Q: What social trend intimidated you as a child? 
Q: What conspiracy theory have you heard that you've thought plausible?
Q: Of the birds that can't fly, which one is your favourite and why?
Q: What hasn't been invented that you would like to see?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 17, 2014)

The questions for my MC:
Q: Any sport, any position. Why?
Q: What social trend intimidated you as a child? 
Q: What conspiracy theory have you heard that you've thought plausible?
Q: Of the birds that can't fly, which one is your favourite and why?
Q: What hasn't been invented that you would like to see?

His responses:
1) "Well, the last sport I was in my pilot nearly died... position was team captain, in blood sport. Or wait is this a sex thing? In that case, it'd be--Oh... it's _not_ a sex thing? Alright, okay, no need to shout!"
2) "I always hated those kids who tried to get high by huffing compressed air from the cargo bay. Waste of O2. Then again, those kids were a waste of O2, too."
3) "Oh, what was that one about the sentient nebulae that want to take over all civilized life and assimilate them into space dust? That one was hilarious!"
4) "Her name was Veldonia... she was a Felfaic, you know that winged race from the Ythlidar system? She couldn't fly like the rest of her people, but she was _gorgeous_, though a bit of a drama queen."
5) "An anti-hangover device. Definitely."

The next 5:
1: What would send you running for the hills?
2: Do you believe in true love and why or why not?
3: Describe your most desperate moment.
4: What brand are you entirely committed to?
5: What type of underwear do you prefer and why?


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 17, 2014)

1. What motivates you to get out of bed each day? To see Carrie
 2. Are you married, or have any love interests? Carrie
 3. What is your worst fear? Losing Carrie
 4. What is your favorite memory? Meeting Carrie
 5. What is your greatest weakness? Carrie


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 17, 2014)

1: What would send you running for the hills?
My "father" Dr. Henry. He almost shot me once. It's either because I'm stupid or because I look an awful lot like his former lover....

2: Do you believe in true love and why or why not?
I'm not really sure what love is, but that's because nobody really preprogramed that into me. I'm just a product of my genetics, man. If they didn't clone love into me, then I just will never understand it. Although I do really hate being away from Molly....

3: Describe your most desperate moment.
I drowned in my birthing bubble when I woke up too early. I wasn't supposed to know I'm a clone because they're supposed to wake you up in the hospital and pretend you never died. Actually, maybe that's why Henry almost shot me....

4: What brand are you entirely committed to?
I like air. I don't really like caves. I'm not sure if that answers your question, though.

5: What type of underwear do you prefer and why?
I don't have those. I wear a jumpsuit, mostly. It has manly supports.


Questions:
1. When did you know you would be an MC?
2. If you could remove someone from your own story, who would you remove?
3. What do you remember about your childhood the most?
4. You're stuck on a desert island, and you can only have one chapter. Which one do you bring?
5. If you had to predict your own demise, how would it go?


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 17, 2014)

1. When did you know you would be an MC?

Are you on something? I'm as real as you are.

2. If you could remove someone from your own story, who would you remove?

That crazy bastard chasing me with a knife, obviously! What's going on with that? I haven't done anything to anybody!

3. What do you remember about your childhood the most?

How badly I hated my mother. What a bitch.

4. You're stuck on a desert island, and you can only have one chapter. Which one do you bring?

I suppose if you want to insist on this fantasy of me being a character, then I'll say whatever chapter I met Melanie.

5. If you had to predict your own demise, how would it go?

It would be saving someone's life. Hopefully it doesn't come to that, though, right?



1. What drives you onward?
2. Do you have any special skills?
3. What is the town you live in like?
4. Have you ever had a run-in with the law?
5. Do you have pets?


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 18, 2014)

1. What drives you onward?
Them. All of them. I would have been perfectly happy living out the rest of my days from the safety of my couch, but NO, they had to rebel, and I had to be their leader.

2. Do you have any special skills?
I'm pretty good with fish. And I've been known to play music. I'm not very good at drawing though, unless you want a picture of a fish. Then I'm in.

3. What is the town you live in like?
Utopia. It's pretty sterile, actually. Lot's of gray. Lots of tall buildings.

4. Have you ever had a run-in with the law?
Yeah I started a riot that put the human race in danger, so they locked me in a cell that floats in orbit. When I get out, I plan to lead a revolution.

5. Do you have pets?
Her name is Agnes. She's a biological substrate that morphs into the shapes I imagine. She's as close as I'll ever come.

1. What is your earliest memory?
2. What is the meanest thing you've ever done?
3. Who is your best friend and why?
4. If you could change something about yourself, what would it be?
5. If you did a sport in the Olympics, what would it be?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 18, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> 1. What is your earliest memory?
> 2. What is the meanest thing you've ever done?
> 3. Who is your best friend and why?
> 4. If you could change something about yourself, what would it be?
> 5. If you did a sport in the Olympics, what would it be?



Really enjoy this thread and I like his questions, so I'm jumping in again!


1. "First time I walked onto the bridge. I'd never seen so many computers and lights and that view of space... was beautiful. That's when I knew I wanted to be a spacer."
2. "Like really mean? Or like jokingly mean? Really mean, I mean... I've killed people, you know what I mean? But jokingly mean? My computer officer came to the bridge without pants on in an emergency drill at three a.m. I called attention to her."
3. "My first officer. Saved my life too many times to count, and always makes sure my head is on straight."
4. "I'm an awful pilot. Not great for a captain."
5. "Feigned combat, I guess. I mean that's really the only sport I've won at. Or really played... unless poker's still a sport, like it was in ancient Earth."

1. When do you feel truly alone?
2. If you swapped bodies with a nearby friend for a day, what would you do?
3. What is your ideal death?
4. Would you rather be in a high pressure business meeting or a martial arts tournament and why?
5. Wool or cotton socks, and why?


Bishop


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, I'd forgotten about this one! I agree, great thread.
*
EDIT: Sebastian O'Mara speaking.

1. When do you feel truly alone?
*I don't. *
2. If you swapped bodies with a nearby friend for a day, what would you do?
*Honestly? Watch myself go about my day. Anyone who says otherwise are lying.*
3. What is your ideal death?
*Crossing a road, hit by a trailer I didn't see coming - the grin on my face still lingering when I'm dead less than a second later.*
4. Would you rather be in a high pressure business meeting or a martial arts tournament and why?
*High pressure business meeting. I don't know martial arts.*
5. Wool or cotton socks, and why?
*Cotton. Wool is all itchy. 

New questions:
Do you often think about the future of humankind?
Do you consider options and outcomes, or do you act before thinking?
I ask you to come to a party, what do you answer?
Marriage: A sacred institution, or just an old-fashioned lifestyle-choice that's bound to end in divorce or mariticide?
Who do you call when you're in trouble or sad, and why?


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 18, 2014)

1. What motivates you to get out of bed each day? What the hell do you mean what motives me? I do whatever I freaking want.


 2. Are you married, or have any love interests? Nah. No woman has ever been able to put up with me long enough. Don't know why though. *Shrugs* Its their problem, not mine.

 3. What is your worst fear? Having to get a job.


 4. What is your favorite memory? The day I won my settlement with Microsoft.


5. What is your greatest weakness? Weakness...HA! That's a good one.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll just skip bookmasta's, seeing as he answered the first posters questions without any new questions for dear old me.

 Do you often think about the future of humankind? *Of humankind? Nah, not really. Not high up there on my to-do list*
 Do you consider options and outcomes, or do you act before thinking? *I think all the time. I need to hit accurate every time, but that doesn't really cover my foresight, which I lack in *
 I ask you to come to a party, what do you answer? *Sure. I'll be watching from the shadows *
 Marriage: A sacred institution, or just an old-fashioned lifestyle-choice that's bound to end in divorce or mariticide? *Whoa! I'm too young of a man to think about stuff like that. Anyway, a woman would need to see my face to marry me first, doncha think? That doesn't really answer your question, though...*
 Who do you call when you're in trouble or sad, and why? *Randy, even though I hate to say it. He's been there for me in the rough times. He's good at deflecting blows.

*To YOU:
1)Where were you, and what were you doing when you had you're first ever crush?

2) Animals are crazy beings... what would you create a hybrid of, and why?

3) When you see that number three what do you characterize it as?

4) I had a fish once. what do you think I did with it? 

5)What would the superb ideal human race look like, act like, ability be, ect, ect....?


----------



## gr8writer (Feb 19, 2014)

Where were you and what were you doing when you had your first ever crush?
My first crush was in grade school, I think I was seven. It was this little girl named Lucy. She had the prettiest blonde curls and she stuck her tongue out at me every time I hit her with a wad of paper. I think the teacher said something about this is why boys and girls weren't supposed to be taught in the same classroom one time when she caught me passing a note that said: Do you like me? Check yes no.

Animals are crazy beings... what would you create a hybrid of, and why?
Well hybrids are pure science fiction. I never was big on science fiction. H.G. Well might fascinate some, but I think he's got just a little too much imagination. I don't really like cats but I love dogs if that answers your question.

When you see that number three what to you characterize it as?
These questions keep getting stranger and stranger. It looks like a number to me. My buddy Red might say it was a backwards e, though. He's got a little more imagination than me.

I had a fish once, what do you think I did with it?
I think you probably set it free in the ocean because it seems to me that you're in to all that kind of stuff from these crazy questions. Ironic part is, that after you set it free it was probably eaten by a larger fish.

What would the superb ideal human race look like, act like, ability be, etc, etc...?
Okay, now you're sounding exactly like those Nazis were over here trying to beat. There is no ideal human race. Humanity is supposed to be varied. I don't agree with this idea of a segregated army either. If they're going to fight with us, the least we can do is to treat them as equals.

1) Where did you grow up?

2) Any interesting family anecdotes?

3) If your best same sex friend told you he/she liked you, what would you think?

4) Did you ever wish you could have super powers like a comic book hero?

5) What do you see happening in the future?


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 19, 2014)

This one is going to be easy...*now time for the answers*.

1).  How's the shoulder?

*Healed, or at least that's the word I would use to your understanding.  Re-made might be better, considering.*

2).  Standing on the wall, watching love fade, was it anger, disgust or simply relief?

*At that defining moment, I felt nothing at all.  I could see her yelling.  I could hear the Fusiliers firing and reloading.  I even lingered a moment just to make sure.*

3).  Do you notice any added dexterity?

*Oh my, yes!  I can twist off any jar lid in New Jerusalem!*

4).  How exciting are thermals?

*It's peaceful.  I feel motionless, like Eden rotates beneath me.*

5).  That defining moment in the vortex, when evil finally loses its grasp, can you describe the warmth?

*No, I cannot.  It was like touching the very edges of Creation...*


----------



## Bishop (Feb 24, 2014)

Gonna keep this one rolling 

1) Where did you grow up?
"A deep space mining ship, with about thirty other families. Very cramped, but life as a spacer always is..."

2) Any interesting family anecdotes?
"Sure, one time I snuck off to the cargo hold with Jessica Jenkins from B-deck when we were thirteen and we started making out. Little did we know, mining operations were about to begin and the drones started piling ore onto us in the hold. I broke a leg, she broke three ribs and we both got talkings-to. Ah, youth."

3) If your best same sex friend told you he/she liked you, what would you think?
"I'd say it's time for you to stop getting naked on the bridge, then. He does that enough already, liking me might make it worse."

4) Did you ever wish you could have super powers like a comic book hero?
"It'd be nice to be able to breathe in space."

5) What do you see happening in the future?
"Not much, just more salvaging and spacing."

Next questions:
1) What's the hardest moment in your life?
2) What's the one thing that you hate doing every time you have to do it?
3) Now the opposite, what's the greatest moment in your life?
4) What's the one thing you love to do every time you have a chance to do it?
5) Do you have a mentor or someone who you look(ed) up to? Why?

Bishop


----------



## Bishop (May 28, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> 1. What motivates you to get out of bed each day?
> 2. Are you married, or have any love interests?
> 3. What is your worst fear?
> 4. What is your favorite memory?
> 5. What is your greatest weakness?



I'm really bored right now, and unable to really do anything else, so I'm resurrecting this thread. I'm going to restart with the first five questions that J gave us, and go from there! That's right. I'm posting twice. DEAL WITH IT. #BURN

1. "Wow, that's a deep question... I don't know. I like life? The real issue is getting me to sleep. I usually stay up on the bridge all night until that pesky AI turns off the oxygen or something to make me go to bed."

2. "Well... that's kinda complicated. I guess I'm engaged. Maybe? She says we're married, but alien weddings are still a little odd to me. Anyway, I'm definitely in love, that's for sure. As for the details... well it doesn't really matter when you're a few hundred light years from any government, right?"

3. "Getting personal aren't we? I guess... if I had to pick... and if you tell anyone, I'm going to end you... but I'm not too good in the dark. I know, I know, a spacer who's afraid of the dark?! Let alone a 38 year old afraid of the dar--just stoppit. I can handle it I just... sometimes need a minute."

4. "Do sex memories count? Oh, okay... uhm, yeah alright I suppose my greatest memory is when I first got my ship. I remember walking through the airlock for the first time and running my hand along the wall of the interior and just feeling that... connection. You know?"

5. "Oh, I'm a really bad pilot. Okay, not that bad, but my crew likes to joke about it enough that makes me doubt my own skill there. They might be right, I do bump into things a lot when I fly. But my greatest weakness, like my weak point? I tend to get pretty crazy when people try to harm my crew. Kick my ass? Fine, no big deal. Hurt my computer specialist? You're going down."

And I'll keep my previous 5 for the next player because I can!

1) What's the hardest moment in your life?
2) What's the one thing that you hate doing every time you have to do it?
3) Now the opposite, what's the greatest moment in your life?
4) What's the one thing you love to do every time you have a chance to do it?
5) Do you have a mentor or someone who you look(ed) up to? Why?


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 6, 2014)

1) What's the hardest moment in your life?
Realizing I can't spend forever with Molly, that I'm mortal, not invincible.

2) What's the one thing that you hate doing every time you have to do it?
Interacting with Dr. Henry. Nothing makes you feel more inadequate than a condescending doctor pointing out all of your earthly human flaws.

3) Now the opposite, what's the greatest moment in your life?
Finding out I'm a father, that I created life. And not by cloning, mind you. Just the idea that I can contribute something to this work other than work makes me feel pretty human. Writing music's a close second.

4) What's the one thing you love to do every time you have a chance to do it?
That I can say here? I suppose playing music.

5) Do you have a mentor or someone who you look(ed) up to? Why?
Yeah, there was this guy named Izzy. Crazy old coot, if you ask me, not all there or in one piece, but the way that he approached everything with this obtuse happiness kind of inspired me to become who I am. I think he made the whole being mortal thing more acceptable, making me live every day instead of assuming there was a tomorrow.


1) How would achieve success in life?
2) Describe the greatest adventure you've ever had in one sentence.
3) What do you regret most about your life so far?
4) What's the biggest difference between you now and you ten years ago?
5) What drives you to get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll do my current character, who I've already created an entire RPG around, and now I'm writing her story too. Let's see if I can learn anything new about her!

Emmy- 8 yr old girl
1) How would achieve success in life?
Living it, I suppose.
2) Describe the greatest adventure you've ever had in one sentence.
Going outside for the first time by myself!
3) What do you regret most about your life so far?
Not getting to be with mommy more.
4) What's the biggest difference between you now and you ten years ago?
I wasn't alive 10 years ago!
5) What drives you to get out of bed in the morning?
I'm forced to get up by my daddy.

Next questions:
1. Do you like to sleep?
2. What is your goal in life?
3. What's your weirdest memory?
4. What is your greatest fear?
5. What is your biggest flaw?


----------



## Bishop (Jun 9, 2014)

aliveatnight said:


> 1. Do you like to sleep?
> 2. What is your goal in life?
> 3. What's your weirdest memory?
> 4. What is your greatest fear?
> 5. What is your biggest flaw?



Got a new MC for a new novel I'm working on. It came from one of those lightning inspiration moments so getting into the head of my MC will be good...

1) Sure, yeah. Not much else to do on this ship, but eat, sleep, watch, and exercise.
2) Right now? I guess just serve my time on this ship, get back to the core planets, find some work with one of the syndicates maybe? Right now, all I have is time, so I guess I can think of some lofty goal at some point.
3) Weirdest? I don't really know. I guess it's kinda weird now, standing in orbit over an underdeveloped planet, watching some yokels from the iron age who have no idea I'm up here watching them. They don't even have an idea of space travel or alien races, I bet. Kinda makes me think, you know?
4) Never being with a woman again. I mean, a lot can happen in five years, and there's no viable women in this end of space, let me tell you.
5) I got caught because I trusted the wrong guy. Guess I'm gullible, or at least was. Once bitten, as they say...

Next Questions!
1) Ever committed a crime? If so, tell us about it, if not, were you ever tempted?
2) Where do you see yourself in ten years?
3) Tell us what your childhood was like in one sentence.
4) Fight, flight, or other?
5) What are you wearing right now?


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 9, 2014)

1) Ever committed a crime? If so, tell us about it, if not, were you ever tempted?
Does initiating the apocalypse count as a crime?

2) Where do you see yourself in ten years?
I see myself as really tiny space dust floating around, somehow congealing into the pockets of matter that eventually become clouds.

3) Tell us what your childhood was like in one sentence.
I was in a bubble.

4) Fight, flight, or other?
I'd rather fly, but for some stupid reason I always end up fighting.

5) What are you wearing right now?
A hospital gown underneath a zero-g spacesuit.

NEXT QUESTION!
1) You've just won the lottery, what do you buy first?
2) The end of the world is fast approaching, who do you want to spend your last moments with?
3) You are required to face your greatest fear before you can drink from the Holy Grail. Devise the test to face it.
4) The oxygen is running out in your compartment. You have time for a few last words. What are they?
5) You are allowed to pick one superpower. What is it and why?


----------



## Bishop (Jun 9, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> 1) You've just won the lottery, what do you buy first?
> 2) The end of the world is fast approaching, who do you want to spend your last moments with?
> 3) You are required to face your greatest fear before you can drink from the Holy Grail. Devise the test to face it.
> 4) The oxygen is running out in your compartment. You have time for a few last words. What are they?
> 5) You are allowed to pick one superpower. What is it and why?



1) Probably a house, somewhere on one of the border planets. And then, I'd just live off the winnings in peace.
2) Her. I don't really know her name, but I see her all the time in the scanner. Telsworth says I don't have a chance of ever meeting her, but yeah... I'd want it to be with her. Just kinda say hi, if I can finish learning her language.
3) I think... yeah, it'd probably be those bug-guys. They're not right. Probably be between me and that grail, and I'm unarmed. That'd be a tough one. 
4) "Give me your damn oxygen tank!"
5) Breathing in space. That way, I could survive number 4.

Next questions!

1) Would you rather spend an evening with your worst enemy without being allowed to harm one another, or a whole two weeks over the holidays with your family? Why?
2) Wealth or women (or men), what would you pick knowing the other will be off limits?
3) Take us on your dream vacation.
4) What's the one tool you cannot live without?
5) Describe your family.


----------



## Emily Logan (Jul 7, 2014)

"Give me your oxygen tank!" hehe!

Meg is a work-in-progress; as are her story and friends, but I'm gonna give her a shot at this. 

1) Would you rather spend an evening with your worst enemy without being allowed to harm one another, or a whole two weeks over the holidays with your family? Why?

I've spent all my life with the enemy, although they didn't realize it (nor did I til recently), and none of it with my family. Not my real family any way. I have guardians who have protected me and taught us the morals of my people.

2) Wealth or women (or men), what would you pick knowing the other will be off limits?

Money is worthless and humans don't hold my attention except as a potential threat. Oh, they're not all bad, but I just want to go home! And some humans, apparently, are holding it hostage and have been for years. Meeting a brave, strong, handsome stallion might be wonderful one day. But first, there is work to be done. My friends and I must reclaim our world.

3) Take us on your dream vacation.

Who can think of vacation hot spots when they find out their world, their true home, is being held hostage? Going home, being free to be me, being able to fly over and see our world renewed- that's all I want right now!

4) What's the one tool you cannot live without?

My eyes. My race is known for having sharp sight, eagle eyes. Struck blind, I will never be able to see my home or go flying along the beauty that I've always heard it is. (They just told me the world is real and I'm a part of it, but in a way, I've always known about it. Because they taught us about our world through stories. The way humans teach their youngest through books.)

 5) Describe your family.

Ask me again after I've met them. As for the family I was raised with, well that's kind of complicated. You can look at it as a traditional family- mother, father, siblings, and what not. OR you can look at it as my friends are all part of a bigger family. Each of us is from a different culture, but all of us make each other whole. We are each of a different race and, therefore, brought up seperately to learn the ways of our own people. But we've stayed close throughout the years, live in the same community, and met every week to keep our family bonds strong. Although we didn't begin to understand until recently why, that time together has always been impressed upon us as important family time.

What is your greatest principle in life? How would you respond if it was threatened?
What's your favorite animal, whether real or fantasy/myth?
What's your favorite past time?
Who's your best friend(s) in the whole wide world? Why?
Potato couch or wilderness survivalist?


----------



## Riptide (Jul 7, 2014)

*What is your greatest principle in life? How would you respond if it was threatened?*
Principle in life...? Is that something I was supposed to be taught? Eh... I like living, that's kinda a principle... maybe, and if that was threatened, well, then I'd defend myself properly

*What's your favorite animal, whether real or fantasy/myth?*
Ahha! More a question up my alley! I like wolves. There fluffy, adorable little bodies bounding and pouncing, ready to strike and kill without an early notice... the icon for teams and friendship... and survival  

*What's your favorite past time?*
Like in decade, century, fashion wise, knowledge wise, what we talking about here? Dark ages, those dragons and castles.

*Who's your best friend(s) in the whole wide world? Why?*
The gang I stuck with. I like em a lot, even those dead. They fight with me, against the raging odds. 

*Potato couch or wilderness survivalist? 						*
Now my potatoing days are up and I must muster up some survival instincts in these dastardly times


What's your fighting style in depth?
How would you kill your nemesis?... or how'd you ruin their life?
Define the skeletons in your closet.
How would you rather look?
Who's your role model?


----------



## sparks81292 (Jul 12, 2014)

What is your fighting style in depth?

Fighting style?  I'm a 23 year old drug dealer in California not a UFC fighter... I dunno last time I fought I was a little drunk and I think my method was to make a fist and aim for the head (I got my ass kicked, I probably could use a new fighting style).  

How would you kill your nemesis?  

This might not be as confrontational as you like but honestly I'd probably try to taint their foods with increasing levels of heavy metal.  They would originally think they were just sick, and by the time they sought medical attention it would be too late.  Furthermore it would be very hard to link it back to me.  Maybe that is my fighting style?  Fight in such a way that makes your enemy unaware of your existence.  

Define the skeletons in your closet-

This could be a long list so I will try to keep it short.  First off I suffer from a rare form of Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and also have general depression.  I escaped from a mental hospital after my asshole psychiatrist tried to detain me with a 5150 (he thought I was suicidal).  Oh and I embezzled 10 grand from my father.  And my profession of choice is illegal.  

How would you rather look?
Wishing for looks seems stupid, I have just about every neurosis you can name but have never been insecure about my body.  I fully understand my hard life style is aging me more quickly and that I look 30 something although I am 23 but would never consider plastic surgery.  A little more skin pigment might be nice or cut down on the sunscreen budget.

Who's your role model?  
Bradley from Sublime, and Nikola Tesla.  


What can you not live without?
What do you usually think about right before falling asleep and upon waking up?  
Who is your favorite superhero?
Why do you drink?  Or why did you quit drinking?  
Do you believe in God?  Have you always felt that way?  What changed?


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Aug 6, 2014)

What can you not live without: Pearl, my great love.

What do you usually think about right before falling asleep and upon waking up: I think about the things I have done.

Who is your favorite superhero: Myself. I'm a human who turned himself to a god. I am the most powerful being who exists.

Why do you drink or why did you quit drinking: I drink because I only am affected by alcohal if I wish it.

Do you believe in god: I am a god. (Invalid: This universe has a proven set of dieties.)


What is your strongest emotion?
Do you hate anything?
What is your prefered weapon?
Do you consider yourself to be insane?
What is your deepest desire?


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 7, 2014)

What is your strongest emotion?
fear of success; I'm much more comfortable with failure.
Do you hate anything?
Lawn Gnomes; they are always mocking me
What is your preferred weapon?
a water hose filled with beet juice
Do you consider yourself to be insane?
hehehehehehehehehehe.  no.
What is your deepest desire?
to survey my domain from Mount doom before i carry out my evil plans

Why do you think you're always right?
What amazing stunt would you like to pull?
Where is your favorite vacation spot?
Who do you think would movie villain?
What celebrity do you look like?


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 7, 2014)

forgive me, i wrote that before i read the rules.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Aug 7, 2014)

Why do you think you're always right: I am the mortal who turned to god. There is no being greater than me.

What amazing stunt would you like to pull: I have always wanted to battle an equal. The fight would be spectacular.

Where is your favorite vacation spot: A grassy meadow with black and blue flowers. There would be a slight breeze and music in the air. The sky would be white with blue clouds.

Who do you think would make a good movie villian: Me. I've always had a softness for the arts.

What celebrity do you look like: Well, as i am a cellebrity, myself.

If you could have any power in the world, what would it be?
What are your thoughts on love?
What color scheme would you pick for yourself?
Do you believe power corrupts?
Are you in love?


----------



## Angelwing (Sep 3, 2014)

Answers are from Roman Tevenkor: 

If you could have any power in the world, what would it be? - Hmm....maybe...being able to resurrect people. Mother. Father. Nadya. My brothers-in-arms. 

What are your thoughts on love? - Seems like love happens, and then **** happens. 

What color scheme would you pick for yourself? - Maybe red and gold like the Dominion's colors.

Do you believe power corrupts? It can, I believe. It might not be an absolute cause of corruption though. 

Are you in love? No. I've made my effort, and the fruit of my labor...*he starts becoming emotional*...was taken from me. I guess...I'll just hope something...comes my way. Something virtuously irresistible. 



1. Do you play video games? 
2. Stormcloak or Legion? 
3. What's your favorite movie/story/whatever it would be for your time period?
4. Bro, do you even lift? 
5. Here's my number, so call me maybe? 
(okay these last 2 were just because I didn't know what else to put lol)


----------



## Dawson (Sep 12, 2014)

1. What motivates you to get out of bed each day? 
*That goddamn king. As long as he sits on the throne and slaughters people like my own mother and myself, I shall never, ever, dare to rest. It's a miracle that I get in bed at night. Getting up in the morning? Pish. Posh. *
2. Are you married, or have any love interests?
*Uhhhhhh... Cira's so sweet. I think we're incredibly compatible, both in battle, and off of the battlefield. And, I do have to say, I can appreciate a nice redhead... *
3. What is your worst fear?
*Not being strong enough. *
4. What is your favorite memory?
*The first time I went to the Temple of S'Bekkïra. It was beautiful. I knew that was where I belonged- amongst the Goddess herself. The light violet glow of the windows, and the chanting of the choir that never seemed to cease... I entered the Cove of the Temple with my parents, and they said that they saw my head begin to glow, and they knew that I had a special gift, linked to S'Bekkïra herself. At that moment, I knew everything in the world. I knew that there was a pattern to the universe. Logic. Sense. Rationality. I wanted to know it all. And I knew, at that moment, even as a mere youth, that all I had to do is reach out and touch that part deep within myself- within my soul- and the Goddess would bestow me with wisdom. Wisdom beyond my years, or beyond the years of any man. *
5. What is your greatest weakness? 
*Long-range battle. I'm a strategist, and am good with scythes, sickles, and can throw an axe decently if I concentrate hard enough. But ask me to shoot something, and you're hopeless. That's why we have Aika and Marti. But me? I'm better either way behind the scenes completely, or directly on the front lines. And I'm not a coward. I'm the leader of this goddamn fight. You bet that I will be on the front lines, defending my team, and proving myself as strong and competent. I'm not like Shaan. I don't need armies to fight my battles for me. 

*(Ara rolled her eyes while making that comment about King Shaan.) 

EDIT: Didn't read the rules, oops. D8 


1. Do you play video games? 
*What are these video games of which you speak? *
2. Stormcloak or Legion? 
*Wise as I am, I am afraid that the Goddess cannot even comprehend this question. It's not even a proper sentence! Incompetent swine. *
3. What's your favorite movie/story/whatever it would be for your time period?
*I am rather fond of the tale of the maiden who could turn into a faerie, and would lure young children into the forest, only for them to become hopelessly lost and die in the woods alone. What that says about me worries me, though. Gosh...  *
4. Bro, do you even lift? 
*Lift what? *
5. Here's my number, so call me maybe?  
*Wait, you want me to call you, but you gave me a number. I... am confused. 


*My 5: 

1. If you had a power, what would it be? 
2. If you were to worship a Goddess of one of these factors, which would it be: Love, Wisdom, The Cosmos, The Hearth, or The Hunt? 
3. Could you kill an innocent person just so you could acquire their abilities? 
4. Do you believe in the greater good? 
5. What are your beliefs in fate and/or destiny?


----------



## altoid967 (Sep 17, 2014)

*1. If you had a power, what would it be? *
I _do_ have a power. Being an Ambassador of the Dream grants me the power to drain human emotion based on the strength of the bond with said target. I can create an empty husk of anyone who comes to feel strongly for me. 
*2. If you were to worship a Goddess of one of these factors, which would it be: Love, Wisdom, The Cosmos, The Hearth, or The Hunt? 
*The Cosmos -- for it is a connection with the divine energy source that creates all power and existence. 
*3. Could you kill an innocent person just so you could acquire their abilities? 
*Kill? No. Could I drain another person of everything that give their life color and diversity in order to siphon the power needed to heal my world? Daily. 
*4. Do you believe in the greater good? 
*I'm not sure. I'm supposed to believe in it, as it's what I'm fighting for. My reasons are more self-serving than any sort of _belief_. I'll believe in anything that makes me feel as if my life has meaning. 
*5. What are your beliefs in fate and/or destiny?
*Fate? Destiny? Reality is well out of our hands as it is. Why would anyone believe in something even more fleeting? There is only what is and what we fight to make happen. 

Next 5:
1. How would you react if the person you love most betrayed you?
2. Do you have any hobbies?
3. What would bring you ultimate fulfillment in life?
4. How easily do you trust others?
5. If you could go anywhere right now, where would it be?


----------



## Gargh (Sep 17, 2014)

Ooh, not played here for a while and it's good timing because I'm just a little stuck with my MC  !

1. How would you react if the person you love most betrayed you?

There's no one left so, I guess I'd just be happy to know someone had loved me.

2. Do you have any hobbies?

Winding up anyone who thinks they're better than me and swimming, I guess.

3. What would bring you ultimate fulfilment in life?

A family and a home... but for that I think I have to have money first.

4. How easily do you trust others?

Not very. I've only myself left to rely on, and only myself to be responsible for and it's better that way, for now.

5. If you could go anywhere right now, where would it be?

To Papa's homeland, but I don't think they'd let me.

1. What is your favourite treat?
2. Who would you rather be?
3. What was the last book you read?
4. Do you have any awards?
5. How many times a day do you check your email?


----------



## Arianna (Oct 9, 2014)

1. What motivates you to get out of bed each day?
Just knowing I have to get up. I am no morning person. I like being a night owl. After all, how many concerts start at 8 AM?

2. Are you married, or have any love interests?
I have a crush on a boy named Will. Don't tell him!

3. What is your worst fear?
I might sneeze or choke on my spit while I sing. Or that I forget the lyrics.

4. What is your favorite memory?
Our city's lighthouse is technically still in operation, so it isn't open to the public. My dad works for the environmental ministry, so he got me in. I got to look out from the top as he held me close.

5. What is your greatest weakness? 
Trying to do too much. I often feel like a day should be thirty hours and a week nine days.

1. What is your favourite treat?
Pineapple, either fresh or on ice cream. Want to watch me peel a pineapple?

2. Who would you rather be?
I have mixed feelings about being an only child. Sometimes I like it, but other times I wish I had a little sister. So I'd want to be a big sister. Sometimes. I hope I'll have twin girls one day.

3. What was the last book you read?
"Desert Flower" by Angela Scott. I can't imagine actually being in a desert myself. Sam wanted to be a veterinarian, so it was sad she had to drop out of university.

4. Do you have any awards?
Nope! But maybe someday.

5. How many times a day do you check your email?
Quite a lot, except during classes, of course. My mom does most of her business via e-mail, and I'm learning the trade from the best.



New questions:
1. What is your guilty pleasure?
2. What is something you accomplished even though nobody believed you could do it?
3. If you had to go into exile, where would you go?
4. If you could send one thought to someone who has died, who would it be and what would you say?
5. What do you do when you can't fall asleep?
(Optional) 6. If I make it onto iTunes and Google Play, would you download my songs?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 9, 2014)

From my MC, Gertie Strawberry of the New York Monocle.

1. What is your guilty pleasure? Beating up my editor, Eddie, preferably with a plastic spatula.

2. What is something you accomplished even though nobody believed you could do it? I survived a week interviewing Barney the Dinosaur. I swear, it wasn't some guy in a purple suit who just wanted a date, honest.

3. If you had to go into exile, where would you go? The North Pole. I always wanted to meet Santa Claus

4. If you could send one thought to someone who has died, who would it be and what would you say? Hey Jerry! Where's that five bucks you owe me. Lousy blind date!

5. What do you do when you can't fall asleep? I count moose jumping over barbed wire fences. They sound too much like cows though

(Optional) 6. If I make it onto iTunes and Google Play, would you download my songs? I would if I could get this stupid iphone to work. I forgot to tell you I'm in Hell :hi:


The questions that inquiring minds want to know

1) What is the worst song you ever heard?
2)What celebrity, actor-actress, musician,etc would you want to rock your world?
3) What planet are you from?
4) Do you believe in elves (or at least peanut butter-if the latter,clap your hands)?
5) the Barbara Walters question. If you were a tree,what kind of tree would you be? 
:raindeer:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 12, 2014)

1) What is the worst song you ever heard?

If they ever make a movie about me and use that stupid Aerosmith song like they did for Bruce Willis, I will cut someone. 

2)What celebrity, actor-actress, musician,etc would you want to rock your world?

J-Law of course! If only she wasn't having a baby with that d-bag from Coldplay! 

3) What planet are you from?

Earth, though I don't suppose it'll be my home for a very long time. 

4) Do you believe in elves (or at least peanut butter-if the latter,clap your hands)?

I've seen weirder. 

5) the Barbara Walters question. If you were a tree,what kind of tree would you be? 

A Willow, cause I'm weepy and smell funky... Seriously, have you ever smelled a Weeping Willow? 

1. What's your favorite doughnut? 

2. What's the hardest lesson you've ever learned? 

3. What is your favorite pizza topping? 

4. Would you say you hate yourself? 

5. What is the meaning of life?


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Nov 4, 2014)

1. All doughnuts taste weird. 
2. You can't always trust what whirls around you. Things aren't always what you want them to be. And most people don't care about a hero if said hero fixed a problem that was their fault.
3. Pizza tastes even weirder than doughnuts. 
4. I've been so busy figuring out the world around me that I haven't formed an opinion on myself.
5. I used to think I knew, but, I was little then, and that was before Misha-I mean Kostya-died. Now, I'm not really sure. 


1. What is something you want to know, or know more about?
2. What is something that happened to you that changed you forever?
3. Who do you admire?
4. How do you see yourself?
5. What annoys you?


----------



## PatriciaLoupee (Mar 5, 2015)

Fascinating thread. I'll take a shot with it:

From Nathan Morgan, 23 year old, former Army soldier in Iraq and bow & arrow "enthusiast".

*1. What is something you want to know, or know more about?*
On how someone can possibly time travel. Not that I want do it, I just want to know how it could happen.

*2. What is something that happened to you that changed you forever?*
Finding out the truth about my uncle Darren's life. Having my girlfriend kidnapped. Time traveling (don't ask).

*3. Who do you admire?*
My dad, who died in Kuwait when I was a kid, is definitely my biggest hero. But my mom, who raised me on her own, is a close second. I loved uncle Darren (he recently passed away), but he was never a role model for anyone...

*4. How do you see yourself?*
As someone trying to be brave and do the right thing when faced against a world who gives absolutely no s**t about those things.

*5. What annoys you?*
Bad music. Can we talk about that Miley Cyrus chick? She was WAY MORE nice when she singed just for kids.

Next five questions:
1. Any traumatic childhood experiences you would be willing to share?
2. Most awkward experience from your teenage years?
3. Are you prone to cursing or you can restrain yourself about it?
4. Do you know how to cook? If so, what do you enjoy cooking?
5. The person you hold most dearly in life is in life-threatning danger. How to proceed?


----------



## BurntMason84 (Mar 7, 2015)

*- Any traumatic childhood experience you would be willing to share?*
_I remember once when I was a kid, I had seen Ed Redden be burned alive in his truck.  I think he had struck a telephone pole or something, and there were loose wires all over the place.  Don't know if it was gas or alcohol, but the whole car lit up like a match.  I remember everyone screaming or crying or hollering or whatever, and wondering why they cried over such a piece of **** like Ed.__  One less ******* in the world I gotta worry about._

*- Most awkward experience from your teenage years?*
_Had to have been when I kissed Amy.  Amy Fitzgerald... don't remember why she liked me.  Must've thought me joining up with the ROTC was romantic.  I remember going in to kiss her and she told me no, she was saving herself for marriage.  God I was so pissed... punched her square in the face.  I wasn't going to **** her, I just wanted a damn kiss.  What a stupid ***** she was, her and her ******* god fearing, idiot family.
_

*- Are you prone to cursing or you can restrain yourself about it?*
_... really?  Are you ******* kidding me right now?  Maybe you can use your ****** keen powers of observations and ****** tell me what you think?_ _I'll ******* restrain your capacity to ******* think in a second if you get this wrong._
*
- Do you know how to cook?  If so, what do you enjoy cooking?*_
I actually love to cook.  Relaxes the hell outta me.  The smells, the sizzling sounds, that warmth emanating from _the stove.  _I'm actually sad when I've finished; don't really want to eat it._ _If I had to pick a favorite dish... it'd have to be fried eggs, over easy.  Simple right?  You wouldn't believe how many ****tards mess a simple, god damn task of frying two eggs with a bit of pepper and salt and then flipping them like pieces of ****, but have the galls to talk to me about they love french cuisine._

*- The person you hold most dearly in life is in life-threatening danger.  How to proceed?*
_Well, first off, she's already ******* dead.  ... but if I had a second chance... well, I'd made sure she never left my side.  I'm done here._

1.  What is the biggest bad habit or pet peeve that you can't stand that people do?
2.  If the world laid out before you, and you could live anywhere you want, worry free from finances or troubles, where would you go?
3.  What is your favorite dessert or after dinner treat?  Doesn't have to be sweet.
4.  You've been elected supreme ruler over a country, with complete and utter authority over all.  Your first act assigned to you is to begin rebuilding.  What do you build first (infrastructure, schools, military, etc) and why?
5.  What is your favorite song, band or genre of music?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 7, 2015)

Excellent idea of a thread indeed... fascinating so far. Here goes. 

---
1.  _What is the biggest bad habit or pet peeve that you can't stand that people do?_

 Not taking care of their things, or pets! Why, oh why would anyone let their own possessions fall apart? They leave cars out in the yard, let their homes crumble, fences rot, swords rust, food go bad! It's something you either paid money for, or worked hard to get, and now you've let it become a heap of trash! Rubbish! Is it so had to clean up? Dust the shelves, fix a leak, sew your shirt... 


_2.  If the world laid out before you, and you could live anywhere you want, worry free from finances or troubles, where would you go?_

 Anywhere? Anywhere in the world? Oho. I would build my house right on Mount Fuji! That is, in Japan, you see. Perhaps harsh and wild to some...but think. People spend years of their lives, striving to climb socially. in their jobs, families, social structures and whatnot. And when they get there, only realize how terrible the peak really is. But when you climb a real mountain...Oh, there's nothing like it. On a clear day, the peace and serenity is only rivaled by the womb. 

 I would live the rest of my life in that state. On top of the mountain, through rain and shine. Completely alone. The only visitors I would have, would also be those that made the climb. And I would meet them in that same state of mind, in wonder of my very surroundings as they are. T'would be a marvelous existence. 


 3_.  What is your favorite desert or after dinner treat?  Doesn't have to be sweet.
_
Shortcake! Doesn't matter what kind, but I do prefer strawberry! No matter how full I am, I always have room for shortcake...

4_.  You've been elected supreme ruler over a country, with complete and utter authority over all.  Your first act assigned to you is to begin rebuilding.  What do you build first (infrastructure, schools, military, etc) and why?_

Any and all residential properties. Slums, poor districts, ghettos, and the like, only exist because of the lifestyles of the majority in those areas. Should I be responsible for those decisions, the development of each and every residential area, and any related matters, would be my upmost priority. No person, no child or man or elder, should be forced or restrained to a lifestyle or way of living, simply because of the area in which he was born or lives. 

5.  What is your favorite song, band or genre of music? 

Folk music. From any country or place. For It existed before we defined what 'good music' should mean. Before media, before the modern world. It reminds me of a time when men lived simpler lives and faced simpler problems, and were willing to admit it.


----
1. If you and another person were forced to be bound together, within a yard or so, for the rest of your lives, but you could choose who, then who would you choose to be tied to? And why that person? 

2. In your opinion, what is the most important thing, among all the knowledge you have, to teach to a growing child? A son or daughter or protégé. Anything about life you would teach them above all else.

3. Imagine you were in line to become the royal suitor of a powerful ruler. It could set you for life. What would you say? That is, what are your own 'selling points?'

4. You wake up one morning, and everyone is gone. You're the only one left in the world! What would you do?

5. If you wrote a book, what would you write?


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Mar 14, 2015)

1. Well, obviously Ketar. He is my everything.

2. The teachings of the Silver Elder. There is nothing more important than learning about God. 

3. I am already Queen. I would not accept any power higher than this. 

4. I would pray to God, and he will protect me.m




1. Fav food?
2. What are your ideas on religion?
3. Explain your religion or absence of religion.
4. How do you think others view you?
5. Describe yourself in your own words.
5. I would write about being Queen, and the responsibilitys and how it weighs on me.


----------



## PatriciaLoupee (Mar 14, 2015)

*1. Fav food?*
If I could, I would indulge into breakfast treats for every meal. Have you ever eaten fresh made pancakes swimming in syrup at three o'clock in the morning? Heaven.

*2. What are your ideas on religion?*
No offense to people who follow, but the world would be better without them.

*3. Explain your religion or absence of religion.*
It's easy to be cynical about religion and God when you've been through hell, most of your life. I'm not complaining, there's a lot of people out there who got it way worst than me and my sister, but if you were 8 years old and prayed God to not let your foster father beat the cramp out of you again, you would also lose your faith for having it happening again and again for the next two years...

*4. How do you think others view you?*
It depends: for some people I am the coolest chick they've ever seen, but others see the piercings and the tattoos and turn their faces in digust, mistrust... But I rather have that than old coots asking me "how much for the BJ"...

*5. Describe yourself in your own words.*
I'm 1,65m, or 5'4", like you guys say here in America, short black hair, slender but not skinny; I guess I could drop a few pounds... Neck, chest, back, arms, all tattooed, brow piercing, nose ring, lip rings... Ears pierced, a gauge in the left one... I'm the typical tattoo parlor goth chick, one can say...

_______________________________________________

*1. What was your biggest childhood fear?
2. Any schooldays friendship that still lasts?
3. A snow day in your frontyard or a summer day in the beach?
4. What's your favorite physical feature (hair, eye color, fingers...)?
5. We all have something unique of our own to offer the world. What's your "something"?*


----------



## Ephemeral_One (Apr 25, 2015)

Ashrel the Tempest: Djinni Mercenary and Secretary to the Captain
*1. What was your biggest childhood fear?*
Upsetting my mother. When I was barely able to walk, I saw one of my father's wives run chased down by his soldiers for letting a servant touch her. She didn't survive the encounter and I just remember watching my mother smile happily the whole time.
*
2. Any schooldays friendship that still lasts?*
Schooling or any sort of training was reserved for the men in my family. However, after I was banished I worked as an assistant to the Great Elven Witch Ria. Though I'm not a witch myself, we remain close friends and I visit her when my job allows. She makes excellent herbal tea and snacks. Not to mention her library has depths I've yet to plumb.
*
3. A snow day in your frontyard or a summer day in the beach?*
I will never see the appeal of snow. It's a miserable substance best left in places that only madmen inhabit. I live on an island and wouldn't trade it for anything else.

*4. What's your favorite physical feature (hair, eye color, fingers...)?*
My nose. It's perfectly shaped and my lover Tishrel likes to kiss me on it. And the more kisses she's willing to give, I'm willing to take.

*5. We all have something unique of our own to offer the world. What's your "something"?*
At one point, I thought it was my magic. After all, being able to make a sandstorm is pretty impressive for a woman, wouldn't you say? But, as I've grown, I find my ability to learn languages is my best point since it lets me do what I please and go where I want without issue. Plus, it's always fun to learn new things.

1. When you go shopping, do you dither or just grab what you need?
2. What is your most embarrassing faux pas you've made?
3. Who would you desire to make an absolute slave to you?
4. Why would you turn down money or a promotion if it was offered to you?
5. Where do you like to spend your downtime?


----------



## Nelson (Jul 29, 2015)

From Alex Jon Stafford, 34. Former British Army. Served five years in the Royal Green Jackets and then an additional six in the SRR, Special Forces. Multiple tours overseas on operations. 

*1. What motivates you to get out of bed each day?*

Revenge, for the moment. 

*2. Are you married, or have any love interests?*

I was, you could say I had it all so to speak. A wife, a son and a beautiful baby girl on the way. 

*3. What is your worst fear?*

I suppose there would have to be two fears. Becoming that which I seek to destroy, and not finding who was ultimately responsible for the death of my family. I don't know if I can see the line between right and wrong anymore. There's a dark side to me that I fear will take me into an abyss. 

*4. What is your favorite memory?*

The time Jennifer became pregnant again. We decided to take a break up to Torridon in the Scottish Highlands to have some peace, and break the news to our son at the same time. I sat him on my knee and held him close, rocking gently from side to side as we watched the lapping waters of Loch Torridon together. I'll never forget his reaction when we broke the news to him. It was our final happy time before they were killed. 

*5. What is your greatest weakness?*

My dark obsession with finding those responsible. I have often wondered how far I will go to bring justice to those who committed such an unspeakable act......the truth is I just don't know yet. And to be honest, yeah, that does scare me.


----------



## bdcharles (Jul 29, 2015)

Echo Morrow, 21, smithing apprentice turned girl-about-town and inventor-cum-strategist:

1. When you go shopping, do you dither or just grab what you need?
- Oh, it depends who I am with and what I'm buying. I never used to dither. With friends I'll take my time. I've started making my own clothes. Do you want to see?

2. What is your most embarrassing faux pas you've made?
More embarrassing than that time I walked in on the queen as she was committing adultery with the most powerful villain in the land, you mean? 

3. Who would you desire to make an absolute slave to you?
Who do I desire to what - to be my slave? My brother Horis, to teach him a lesson. But seriously, it's this sort of thing that got us into all these problems in the first place, people's obsessions with power. I don't want anyone to be my slave, or anyone else's for that matter.

4. Why would you turn down money or a promotion if it was offered to you?
- I don't think a promotion is likely _[laughs]_. As for money, I can live poorly. I grew up poor, though I'd hate to have to give up the _Conjure_. I dunno. Money doesn't motivate me all that much. It's nice though. I went a bit crazy with it.

5. Where do you like to spend your downtime?
I never have any! No, I'm joking. I like to spend it by myself, reading and tinkering in the shop.



And my questions to you are:

What is your favourite quote?

What is your greatest extravagance?

What makes you laugh?

What makes you cry?

What can you not live without?

(Apologies if these have been done before. Thanks to Proust, by the way)


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 29, 2015)

_Maeryn Aikaios, roughly seventeen years old, apprentice of the Mages' Guild of Ostheron._

*What is your favourite quote?*
Oh... okay, so... we're doing this.  Erm... favorite quote?  I haven't really thought about it much.  Master Freyer always said never to dwell on words.  Hey!  That's a quote, isn't it?

*What is your greatest extravagance?*
I... suppose it would be my Guild uniform?  It's pretty showy, but I didn't really buy it.  I've never had money.  The Guild's always provided for me.  Er... that's not a satisfying answer, is it?

*What makes you laugh?*
The look on most students' faces when they finally cast a spell.  First they're relieved, then they can't believe they did it, _then_ they look all smug and pleased with themselves and they look around to see who's paying attention and then they realize nobody's watching and they try to act all nonchalant about it.  Oh... those were the days...

*What makes you cry?*
That's a bit personal, isn't it?  What makes _you_ cry?

*What can you not live without?*
That's... an interesting question.  Again, I've generally been provided for by the Guild, so personal possessions... haven't really been a thing.  I would have said that I couldn't live without my spellcasting, but... well... that's something that I've _been_ living without, so...


*Next round of questions:*

What's your favorite place to visit, and why?

Have you ever taken something that didn't belong to you?

What would you say is your biggest inspiration?

What would you consider a "good" life?

Name the most frightening experience you've ever had.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 9, 2015)

*What's your favorite place to visit, and why?*

The Black Star. It's a bar on the upper wards of the Sixth Orbit, the space station I live on. I like being there, with my best friends, the three of us playing poker and drinking excessively. I look forward to it each week, or whenever else the three of us can find the time.

*Have you ever taken something that didn't belong to you?*

Yes... but almost always under orders. I did worse, too, but all of it was for a good purpose. I might have been a naive, cocky bitch, but I knew what I was doing was right... at least for the greater majority. And even if it wasn't, a girl like me doesn't get to become what I was by playing nice. I was the best. Maybe still am, okay? So stealing... killing? These kinds of things come with the territory, and at the end of the day, I _know _I saved lives.

*What would you say is your biggest inspiration?*

That's... a question I didn't really see coming. I don't know... maybe Celta? She's my girlfriend. I like her a lot, and things are going good, but inspiration is something I don't really have, or maybe I just don't think about it. Retired at thirty, living easy on a space station... inspiration doesn't really strike in my daily routine, okay? Just... next question.

*What would you consider a "good" life?*

If I knew, I'd be living it, okay?

*Name the most frightening experience you've ever had.
*
Cryntal Colony. The... incident there... the things we had to do to survive... the thing we faced. It's not something I really like to talk about. And to hear that a ship got away from it... I thought it was over, that's all, okay? The nightmares are just a part of it, nothing to worry about. I'm fine! Just... shut up, interview's over, okay?

*Next Questions:
Describe the perfect night out
How do you relax?
What makes a good friend to you?
We know your secret. The jig's up. What do you have to say for yourself?
If you could just... leave it all, start over... would you?

*


----------



## DaBlaRR (Sep 10, 2015)

_Christian Xavier Solomon A.K.A - Chinny - 20 years old. 

_*Describe the perfect night out* - The perfect night out? Honestly I don't even know anymore. It would be with her. I'd spend one more night with Victoria. I mean, assuming that things were like they used to be. Nothing else really matters. That life is far gone now anyway. 

*How do you relax?*- I write poetry that I would never show a soul. I write letters that I would never send. I smoke a lot of cigarettes. I walk for hours, and get lost in my own thoughts. I struggle to relax, but that is as close as I can ever get. 
*What makes a good friend to you? *Loyalty. That's it. 

*We know your secret. The jig's up. What do you have to say for yourself? *You don't know shit. Even if you did know, you couldn't do shit. You would quickly learn that your powers that be, couldn't touch mine. I own you and whomever you fucking work for. You can't bluff me and you can't intimidate me. Do your homework, before you try and pull those amateur tactics. People die making those mistakes. *


If you could just... leave it all, start over... would you? *Why? I was born in the gutter. I was alone and had nothing. Now, I have everything I could ever dream of. This life I live today, _is _me starting over. 


*
My questions

What is your favourite meal?
Have you ever killed anyone? If NOT are you capable of killing someone?
Would you give your shoes that you are currently wearing to a homeless person, even if you had to walk home barefoot in the rain?
Do you believe in life after death?
What is your dream job? 
*


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 22, 2015)

Favourite meal? Tough one. Shepherds Pie or a nice Chicken Balti. 

Ever or could you kill someone?  A very straightforward no.

Give your shoes to a homeless person and walk home in the rain? Not if I were wearing my New Rocks, but I would buy them a nice new pair and a warm drink of tea.

Life after death? What's this death thing?  Surely it's reincarnation. 

Dream job? Writing full time. 

My questions. 

1. If you could time travel,  where would you go and why?

2. What is your favourite book?

3. How often do you buy flowers for the love in your life?

4. What animal would you most like to be? 

5. What in life makes you happy?


----------



## Teb (Sep 22, 2015)

I can't think of a main character I have created that would be able to answer 3 of those questions at all. But will try to with one I ran with a long time ago.  A nomadic barbarian, no quest anymore just the urge to travel the lands.

1. If you could time travel,  where would you go and why? Why would I want to go back when there are so many adventures to be had in the future. I have been in the past, I cannot change what has been done. I can only alter what has yet to happen.

2. What is your favourite book? I once used a book as a firelighter, I liked that one.

3. How often do you buy flowers for the love in your life? Flowers? For my sword? 

4. What animal would you most like to be? Something that doesn't taste nice, makes people less likely to kill me.

5. What in life makes you happy? The thrill of the kill. The sword singing as it slices through the air, the surge of blood in your ears and cry of battle in your heart.


My questions to you

1. You have the ability to contact one person, dead or alive, for 5 minutes. Who and why?
2. Your traveling alone at night and it's raining heavily, a hitchhiker stands by the road. Do you take pity or drive on?
3. Do you believe in a parallel universe?
4. Pets, do you have any? 
5. Describe the most annoying thing about your best friend.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Sep 22, 2015)

Meet my MC Sam, a 17 year old girl surviving in the aftermath of the collapse of the U.S.

1. There's no point in using this opportunity to talk to living people.  All the ones I know are fairly close.  I think I would want to talk to my parents. The thought of having to see them again terrifies me, but I'd want them to know that what I did, it was for the best.  I just hope they forgive me. I don't think they will.
2. Interesting question, but the answer is that I would drive on.  Before the apocalypse I'd be worried that I would end up inspiring an episode of Criminal Minds, nowadays It's very difficult to trust people.  Even the ones you think you know.
3. Parallel universes? Yeah, those are cool.  Aren't they, like, universes that are similar to our own but are different in any way imaginable.  Man, if they were real I'd hop my way over to a universe where I get to have my own house in the mountains, with a fast WiFi connection, of course.
4. Before the apocalypse we had two cats.  They disappeared in the first winter.  I only hope they're still out there.  Maybe they went south, to mexico.  Completely irrational, I know. Now I have a dog that I found.  His name is Marx, and he's a German shepherd dog.  He's blind in one eye and has very little remaining of his left ear.  He's well-trained though and very loyal. I'm not sure he could be called a pet, he pretty much pulls his own weight and takes more care of me than I do him. I'd call him a friend.
5. Oh, you're talking about Matt? Shoot, There's a lot of things I find annoying about him. We could write a whole book about the various ways he annoys me.  I'll just list three. One, he is never serious. Two, His annoying smile. Three, I love him. 

My questions:
1. What's your favourite music genre?
2. Are you computer literate?
3. Where do you call home?
4. What is something you never leave home without?
5. Favourite colour?


----------



## HoivinRossi (Dec 8, 2016)

*Corporal Garret Dwight **28 year old (From a current Work In Progress current titled 'Name suggestions? First Devoted Writing'
*_What is your favorite music genre?

_Anything before the 3070s 

_are you computer literate?

_What's a computer? When the hell are you people from?!
_Where do you call home?
_
The proud Flagship of the United Empires, The Colossus!

_What is something you never leave home without?

_My pistol and my blade. Those Hex Rebels can pop out of no where, they're like The Leviathan! Poppin out of the sand and screwing you over!

_Favorite color?
_
Crimson. Get that United Empires pride going.


My questions:
1. When are you from?
2. How do you feel about endless miles of sand?
3. Most closely kept secret?
4. How would you react to everyone you cherished being put to the blade?
5. What are your thoughts on inter-dimensional travel?


----------



## Moonbeast32 (Jul 30, 2017)

1. When are you from?
Third Era Sersteen. It was somewhere along the opposing side of the mountain where current Sersteen is now. Perhaps I'm the last remaining soul who knows of its location.

2. How do you feel about endless miles of sand?
what, you mean Serbane? it's a horrible place with horrible people. the same can be said about anything off-continent. Who would be so foolish to attempt life in the Sands anyway?

3. Most closely kept secret?
My first love, Gable. I'm pretty sure she was with child before her death.

4. How would you react to everyone you cherished being put to the blade? Well, I would attempt to save them! Show me someone who would do any differently, and I'll prove them worthy of death themselves.

5. What are your thoughts on inter-dimensional travel?
it'll be used in war before the end of the Era. you will see. I won't be there to stop it this time.

next questions:
1. What do you contemplate most often?
2. what is the easiest way for someone to earn your respect?
3. what is the wisest use for a large sum of money?
4. would you die for your country?
5. What, in your opinion, is the ideal weapon?


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Sep 7, 2017)

Ricky (from The Truly Immortal Mr. Capriccio)

1. I don't 'contemplate' a whole lot. *laughs* Recently, I guess, I've been strategizing over how to track down that Jinks bastard. If you're thinking more personal, I occasionally wonder what my father would think, if he saw me now.

2. By cutting to the chase, and not bullshitting around.

3. That's a question for Kim, not me.

4. Sure, for what's left of it. *laughs again*

5. Shotgun. Loaded with silver.


Next Questions:

1. What is the last song you listened to?

2. If you could choose, how would you want to die?

3. Whom do you trust most?

4. What do you consider to be your strongest points? Weakest?

5. What principle would you stand for no matter what?


----------



## NathanielleC (Jan 31, 2018)

Tanith March, theater director of my current WIP, Perfect Match

1: Insensitive, Jan Arden

2: Like the Highlander, in whatever way lets me return to life.

3: The rat that once lived beneath the stage floor. 

4: I'll do anything to keep my theater up and running, which sadly includes putting up with and tending to all the baggage that comes with the position. This would include the adorably racist old man who volunteers his time as a ticket collector and window washer but does little to nothing else of use. 

5: You could say loyalty is as much a curse as it is a virtue. See the rat beneath the floorboards. It saved my life once and now it lives with me. Go figure.



My questions:

1: What song lyric sums up your philosophy on life?

2: You don't want to meet your friend's new baby. How do you get out of it?

3: What would you be doing for a job if you weren't doing what you absolutely had to do now?

4: On your daily commute you see something at a garage sale that you would break laws to obtain. What is it?

5: How would you describe the weather?


----------



## Dave Watson (Feb 1, 2018)

Adonias Lowe - 19th century ex bounty hunter and all round badass

1 - Let the bodies hit the floor.
2 - I tell my friend I've got a job with the Pinkerton Agency tracking renegade Cree scalpers in the High Sierras.
3 - Back fighting with my unit in the Union Army. Death to General Lee! 
4 - A new Sharps rifle. 
5 - Hot, thundery, with the potential for extreme violence.

1 - Your three desert island discs?
2 - What's your career highlight to date?
3 - Where do you see yourself in five years?
4 - Your personal hero or inspiration?
5 - Thoughts on religion?


----------



## LMWriting (Mar 6, 2018)

Lady Verriel, a knight and dragon slayer.

1 - Headstrong - Trapt, Battlefield - Jordan Sparks, Hunter - Heather Dale
2 - Slaying a dragon while rescuing a prince. 
3 - Raising dragons as well as my children.
4 - My father who sacrificed himself to save someone.
5 - I believe in it but I feel many members of religion can be more judgemental than need. 

1. Do you have a crush on anyone?
2. Favorite food?
3. What is a not well known hobby of yours?
4. The ability to fly or breathe under water? Why?
5. Do you have a favorite childhood memory? What is it?


----------



## Deleted member 61744 (Mar 16, 2018)

Mercury Moore. Art student who loves painting and being deep and moody.


Lottie Blake.  She is lavender if lavender was a person.
Dark chocolate. It’s bittersweet just like my life.
I got good at playing the harmonica. I don’t do it much now. But when I was younger, it was something to fill the silence.
Breathe underwater. I don’t like heights. Underwater is peaceful.
When I was 10, we were renting a flat in the countryside. It was a hot day and my mum took me blackberry picking. By the end our hands and teeth were stained purple. I remember her from afar, holding buckets overflowing with blackberries, gazing up at the impossibly blue sky.  The sun made her hair glow bronze. She looked happy. I felt that finally, we had found a home.
 
Questions:


What would your dream place to live look like?
In your opinion, what is the worst non-criminal thing somebody could do?
If you had 1 million (insert the relevant currency) what would you do with it?
What single word best describes you?
What is your favourite smell?


----------



## undead_av (May 26, 2019)

I'm gonna resurrect this thread because I love character interviews
my MC: Michel Kidd (image attached). Mechanic from rural South Dakota, loves the desert, westerns, and motorcycles. Also she has fire-related powers. 




1. *laughs* Nowhere. I'll just stay on the road my whole life. 
2. Well, it's still legal to kill babies in my state, so I'd have to go with that.
3. I'd give it to my momma. She'd know what to do with it. 
4. Loyal.
5. Easy. Stale cigarettes and gasoline. That's what my dad smells like. 

1. Do you believe in ghosts?
2. Favorite movie?
3. What's your sense of humor?
4. What traits do you want in a romantic partner?
5. If you could live forever, would you and why?


----------



## meegads (May 28, 2019)

Lane, 30-something with a smart mouth, trying to keep her ranch afloat after the death of her husband.*




1. Do you believe in ghosts?*

To some degree.  I thought I saw my mama right after she died when I was 11.


*2. Favorite movie?*

Quigley Down Under.  Though anything with Tom Selleck is good.


*3. What's your sense of humor?*

Ha!  Sarcastic with a side of bitchy.


*4. What traits do you want in a romantic partner?

*
 Honesty.  Loyalty.  Work ethic.  Good in the sack doesn't hurt.


*5. If you could live forever, would you and why?

*
Nah.  I figure the good Lord put an expiration date on us for a reason.  Besides - I got too many loved ones in Heaven I wanna see someday.  If I make it, that is.


*****
1.  What's your favorite song lyric?
2.  What's your favorite childhood memory?
3.  Love or money?
4.  Family or fame?
5.  What's your reason for getting up in the morning?


----------



## James Wolfe (Aug 7, 2019)

Note: These answers are going to be post-story, as in the events already happened. so, uh spoilers.  

(Let me get into character here.... clears throat)

Greetings, I am Empress Kristol, Leader of the Avytorean Empire, feel free to ask me any question. 



*1. What's your favorite song lyric?*
Aside from the Ballad of King Iatiten, which is about my father, I would say the Legend of King Marcavii,  the second King of Tirvuk, who was loved by his people and feared by his enemies, he also married three women, though they were triplets. 


*2. What's your favorite childhood memory?*

Exploring my first Xylthean ruin, at the end of my Ancestor, King Constantine's, Quest.  discovering the massive Iron-serpents that could carry hundreds across the lands, back and fourth.


*3. Love or money?*

Love! and Roasted Rabbit, I mean I have all the money I would ever need, as an Empress. But my beloved General Maxenious is always there for me, dedicated, loyal and ready to die for me on a moment's notice. Not to mention he's pretty good in... (pauses as she clears throat) ... oh, excuse me got carried away. 


*4. Family or fame?*

Family!  after all I am an Empress, I am pretty much the number one lady in my nation, but anyone so much as harms a single hair on any of my family, especially my children and they'll see what kind of wrath I can unleash on them, they will be banging on the gates of hell to get away from me. Even Tyrell himself couldn't stop me from enacting my revenge. (recomposes herself), Forgive me... go on. 


*5. What's your reason for getting up in the morning?*
My Empire, I built with these hands (raises hands as she clenches them). To watch it prosper, it's citizens, my fellow citizens go about their days, doing their part to help the Empire Prosper. The beautiful smiles on my children, being in my husband's arms, walking the line of troops as I inspect them. Of course the occasional roasted rabbit doesn't hurt, nor battles against the Empire's enemies. 


Any ways... I really must go.


(Out of character)

alright my turn...

1.  Who inspired you or do you look up to, why do you do what you do?
2. What is your favorite meal or snack?
3.  If you could meet another character from any other story, movie, Video game, who would it be?
4. What is your greatest fear?
5. What is your greatest hope?


----------



## SilentCypher (Nov 5, 2021)

1. Who inspired you or do you look up to, why do you do what you do?

_Melancholy smile_, _downward gaze into the ground._

Hmm. Those are interesting questions.

Without a doubt, the person who inspires me most to this day is my wife, Alicia. She...(_ahem_) is no longer with us. I buried her in the town we met, called Broken Hills, way back down in the NCR, surrounded by the people she considered her friends and family.  Her real family never approved of me much, and honestly, I can't blame them. But her aunt and I got along really well. 

Alicia taught me that life is beautiful, that there's more to the Wasteland than just pain, sorrow, misery and personal gain. She somehow managed to open a locked door I didn't even know I had. She _showed_ me that things like love, happiness, and joy _do_ exist, that they're the one thing worth fighting for.

_Sigh_. I wish I could say I kept her safe. I wish I could say I kept her alive. But in spite of my best efforts, she...well, something I thought I'd gotten away from caught up to me. _And_ her. The bullets were meant for me, but instead they...(_deep breath_) they tore through her instead. I made the bastard pay, stabbed him right in the kidneys and stomach, let him die out slowly. That sorry sack of shit had the audacity to smile. Said...well, frankly, if you don't mind, I'd rather not talk about the rest. It's too painful for me. I'm sorry.

The second part of that question ties in with the first. Before I met Alicia I was...well, there's no other way to put it. I was a killer. I was a thief. I was a hunter. I ran with a group of childhood friends because, frankly, we had no where else to go. We were all we had.

Most of us started out in small settlements scattered across the Wasteland, like most people. We weren't maybe but fifty to sixty miles outside of Chicago. Turns out, during that time, the Brotherhood of Steel came in on an airship. I never saw the thing, but apparently other people in our group did. Around the time I was twelve, a large group of gangs and raiders all banded together and called themselves the North Wind. The Brotherhood had taken most of their turf and turned it into farmland and outposts. The gangs weren't having that.

I was brought in because these gangs began going from village to village with heavy weight. Every small village they came across basically had a choice -- either join forces and send all the young boys their way for recruitment, or be killed on the spot and have everything taken as loot. Some settlements fought back. Ours did not. The gangs promised them that they would share resources equally. Whether they did or not I never found out, but I doubt they ever did.

_Pause_. That would be the last time I'd ever see my family.

We were brought in on wagons. Made us sleep in a big dark warehouse when we got to Chicago. The next day, they came and beat us with sticks and rods. They yelled at us constantly, shouted things like, "Your parents have forgotten about you", "We are your family, now". Some of the boys cried. I _almost_ cried. But those that cried were beaten harder. I managed to keep my cool, but I was scared shitless.

Anyway, don't mean to drag this on, but long story short, they turned us into soldiers. I was fortunate enough to be under the command of Commander Cody. Commander Cody was good. No, actually, he was the best. He was like an older brother. He taught us _everything_ and then had us practice on live targets. The first man I killed was a prisoner taken from one of the settlements who fought back. I shot him three times and watched his body go limp. We became the very thing they wanted us to be -- killers, thieves, warriors. I got pretty good. Hell, we all got pretty good. Commander Cody taught us that if you wanted to survive, you had to be the best at what you were did, and...well, my team became the best.

What happened after is a _long_ story, but suffice it to say that I was good at killing. Eventually I managed to break free from that, but when it came to survival, navigation, shooting, tracking, well, I took jobs like bodyguard and caravanner.

I worked the caravans when I met Alicia. It's also what I did after we got married. I vowed I would never take a life again unless it was self-defense. For what it's worth, I'm happy to say I kept that promise.

Too bad it wasn't enough to keep her safe... 

_Melancholy stare towards the ground._

2. What is your favorite meal or snack?

In Chicago we made pizza and Philly Brahmin Cheesesoup. What I wouldn't give for another taste.

Here on the West Coast, they have all sorts of concoctions, especially as you get further north. I'd have to say the recipe for what The Cove calls "Funeral Tatoes" is pretty good.

3.  If you could meet another character from any other story, movie, Video game, who would it be?

Honest answer I couldn't read much until I met Alicia. Alicia taught me how to read. Well, read _better_. She had a small collection, most of them romance novels. But she also had a number of pre-war detective novels that I came to enjoy. I suppose if I could live in someone else's world, it'd be that of Stanley Stenslin, pre-war detective extraordinaire and occasional womanizer.

4. What is your greatest fear?

I have unfinished business back in Chicago that still remembers who I am. The fact that one of them made it all the way to the NCR tells me they're serious. Crazy Captain Fucking Jack, the man I once considered my best friend, still hasn't forgiven me for what happened. Can't say I don't know where he's coming from. But _he_ was the one who killed Maleka, not me. In his blind rage, he killed the one thing he loved aside from his mother. Now he's blaming me for it, even though I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. He's missing an eye because of it -- I had no choice. He'd have killed me if I didn't get him off me. But Alicia's death tells me he still remembers. And he may be a lot closer than I originally thought.

Don't get me wrong, if he shows up, I'll be as ready as I ever am. He doesn't scare me, nor do any of the cronies I used to call friends.

But I made a promise to Alicia, that, no matter what, I would keep our daughter safe.

My biggest fear isn't what he could do to me. My biggest fear is what he could do if he ever got his hands on Edie.

Neither nuke, hell, or high water could stop me if that ever happened. I'll kill every last one of them if they so much as come within a hundred feet of us.

I, too, have not forgotten.

5. What is your greatest hope?

That my daughter goes on to live a long life in a world that's better than the one I grew up in. If she wants to marry, I hope she meets someone just as good as her mother was for me. I hope every dream, whatever it may be, great or small will come true for her in some way.

And, most of all, I hope she learns what it is to be loved, and to feel love.

That, I've learned, is the one thing worth fighting for.

New Questions:

1. What is the origin of your name?
2. What do you believe is the most important thing a person can have?
3. What's your preferred method of transportation?
4. Describe your ultimate relaxation getaway.
5. Would you have made any different choices in life knowing what you know now?


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 5, 2021)

"Hi, this is Dawn. I'm sorry, I'm not available at the...[CLICK] Oh, Eric, it's you! What, you've got some more questions for me? Okay, I've got a little time; the railroad police office wants me in at seven today. By the way, what are you doing up so early?"

1. What is the origin of your name?

"Okay, the origin of my name? Well, you have to understand that among ourselves we angels don't really use names the same way you humans do. We can meet another angel and look back along his or her timeline, see major events, and the distinguishing markers that set one soul apart from another, as naturally and casually as you smile at someone's face. I mean, there are so many of we angels...I'd have to use scientific notation to make the number fit on less than one page...that a simple subset of a few letters, especially if they have outside meaning, doesn't offer nearly the number of combinations we would need. I mean, there would be quadrillions of quadrillions of 'Dawns' out there if we all had to pick and use a human name.

"But we don't, except for the small subset of us who are, let's say, 'human fans' and really, really want to work closely with the human world. And so we just pick one. Kind of how we just pick a body; I sculpted this one less than thirty years ago after I realized that my kid Michael really liked the look of that pretty Christmas ornament that his grandmother gave the family. I've made a few 'tweaks' here and there, but I've always been partial to long, flowing blonde hair and...well, shall we say, fuller figures? My dear friend Ariel teases me about that last after she had to wear my body a few months ago. But I've already told you that story.

"Oh, back to my name? Well, for my early training I was working with what you would call the ancient Greeks. And, while I never actually got to set foot in the human world, I got close enough for a couple of them to glimpse me in dreams. There was this one cute little girl who caught a clearer look than most, and when she woke up she told her mother, (free translation), 'Mommy, I saw Eos last night!' My trainers teased me about that, a little, but I knew that I had to pick a human name eventually and I felt that being mistaken for the rosy-cheeked goddess of the morning was actually a kind of compliment! About two thousand years later, when I was finally picked to join a human-world team in what you recognize as late fourteenth-century England, I translated that as the Old English word 'Dawn'.

"As for the surname...well, when Ariel and Nathan and Philip and their team were scrambling to fill in my back story in a way which would stand up to at least casual scrutiny, Philip realized that, if I had supposedly been the one who picked Michael up from the visit to the emergency room we were fabricating, it would be best if I could claim a connection as a family relative. And Michael's aunt Mary had been married to Thomas Mitchell up in Kalispell before they both passed away just a few years back. They had no children, so Philip thought it might work well to give them one. So I became 'Dawn Mitchell'. He picked my middle name from Mike's maternal grandmother Marie. So that's what's on my driver's license and police ID card, 'Dawn Marie Mitchell'. Phil really is an artist in these matters."

2. What do you believe is the most important thing a person can have?

"The most important thing a person can have? Seriously, what do you expect an angel to say to that? A relationship with God, of course! And, yes, I know that for you it seems to be a one-way thing. Truth be told, at times it's felt a bit one-way to me as well. Such as when I was being held by those demons? You'd better believe that I was wanting him to say, 'Times up!' and break through to rescue me! But I understood, and I hope that you understand now, that the question is bigger than simply you and me. It's treated almost as a throwaway line, when Peter said that God was not slack concerning his promises but being patient because he's not willing that any should perish but that all would come to repentance. But it's true, and 'all' really does mean ALL.

"You see, what I've been learning in just these past few months is that there are just so, so many possibilities and alternate realities out there. One for each one of us, you ask me? HA! I'm talking trillions upon trillions for each one of us! Most are echoes of 'what could have been', choices not made, or perhaps others have made choices which drew them farther away from yours so that you lost sight of each other. He thinks that she 'died', she thinks that he 'died', when actually they're following different threads. Some might lead closer to where you and I think they should go, some may lead farther away, but with enough persistence and enough effort it will eventually be possible to follow all of them to the point where you can winnow the chaff down and connect with that true, individual core personality...what you call the 'soul'.

"What also happens, many many times, is that the enemy 'counterfeits' a soul. You think you're dealing with her, she thinks she's dealing with you, but there's a 'man in the middle' counterfeiting you both. And, since he has both of you to draw upon for genuine source material, he can really make that counterfeit convincing. But eventually he splits you apart, and you say, 'That's not the same woman I used to know.' Know what? You're right! And, from her corner of Reality, she's saying exactly the same thing about you. The good news is that sometimes it's possible to reconnect, to push past that wedge and regain contact with each other. Sometimes, unfortunately, it's not, especially when one side or the other finally gives up.

"That's really the enemy's ultimate objective, to wedge in some way between each and every soul. You think you're seeing them, but you're only seeing echoes of them...until the day that you're actually isolated into a world all by yourself. Then the enemy's plan is to snap you off from all other souls and, with you completely isolated, apply pressure until you snap. That 'pressure' may take the form of physical pain, financial stress, even classic hellfire and damnation. But the goal is to get you to give up. If you stop even trying to reach out and connect with others...well, Eric, you've been at sea. You know that when you're trying to find a ship in distress in a storm, it's a whole lot easier if they keep transmitting.

"The good news is that a genuine decision to want to know and to follow God, the true God, can only originate from the core of the personality, the soul. Echoes will reflect it, but they can't originate it. A counterfeit can pretend it but not mean it...but we've found that somewhere behind each counterfeit who does that is a soul that does mean it but is being 'hidden in the basement' by the enemy. So when we see it, even from a counterfeit, it gives us clues as to where to dig. Ultimately...I'm talking _long term _here...every such track will ultimately lead to a genuine individual soul. And from them, perhaps to others."

3. What's your preferred method of transportation?

"I like 'em all! Teleportation, flying...not just with my wings; did I tell you that I'm taking flying lessons in a plane down at the airport?...driving, sailing...why, I even like a long walk in the morning! Reminds me that we need to finish this up so I can get ready for work! But, if I had to take a short trip of modest length, say from here in Houston to St. Louis or Chicago, I'd take the overnight train in a sleeping room. It's just _fun_ to know you're accomplishing something useful, getting from point A to point B, while you snooze...and someone else does the driving!

4. Describe your ultimate relaxation getaway.

Low chuckle. "I've already told you about Heaven! But some of you have the wrong ideas about that. Yes, it's true, there's what amounts to a continuous ongoing 'pep rally' around the Throne. But there's so much more than that! I like to facet out and go snow skiing on a nearby world we call Acropolis...lots of fun when you can ski uphill!...shapeshift into the body of a dolphin and go for a long swim, or just lie on a beach and work on my tan. There's also things which we've copied from Earth, amusement parks and museums and the like. But while I'm here on Earth, I think I'd like to talk Michael into breaking out the Coleman stove and the tent and just go camping in a place like Yellowstone. For a night or two. After that, though...well, aren't hotels wonderful?!"

5. Would you have made any different choices in life knowing what you know now?

"No. And I mean that sincerely. Sure, I'd like to have missed the pain of being tortured by Dravang and his minions...but look what it led to! I actually get to be here, in the human world, living and working with you one on one! You know, I'm learning now that the same applies to you too. Remember what I said about the trillions upon trillions of alternate realities for each and every one of us? Now, think of that in the context of the old saw of 'your life flashing before your eyes' as you face death. What's actually happening is that your soul is replaying the multitude of break points, over and over and over again. You're reaffirming and reinforcing the choices you made which led you up to that moment. If there's something that really, in your heart of hearts, you wished was different...well, it is! And then you wake up saying, "Wow, that was a bad dream!" and the situation you face is completely different. But, if you ratify every choice which did lead you up to that point, then you break on through to what comes next. I for one am happy with the choices I've made. I look _forward_ to seeing what comes next!"

Questions to pass on to the next character:

1. Let me know something about your favorite music. Genres, eras, styles, artists, songs. You don't have to limit it to one or two; you can love classical and classic rock without being inconsistent.

2. If you had the choice between waking up early and watching the sun rise, or waking up late as the sun set and then watching the moon and stars for hours on end, which would you choose?

3. Have you ever deeply loved someone and felt for a time that your love was reciprocated, only to find later that it was ultimately unrequited? If so, how did you deal with it? Is your heart open to someone new?

4. There have been lists of the 'seven natural wonders of the world' as well as the 'seven human wonders of the world'. What are your top three choices in both categories (natural and man-made)?

5. If you could live somewhere in our world, in our reality, and be known publicly as your character identity with all that entails (publicity, etc.), where would you choose and why?


----------

